# Poor Responders : Part 72



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies

*Happy New year

 I  everyone's dream's come true in 2009 

Dakota xx*​


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Me first!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

oooh me first lost last post but Anne gist was I guess it's all to do with timing, when I want it he's at work, and when he wants it I can't be bothered  

Sx

oooh Nicki you beat me x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Here you go purps..

Purps- I think the sex life gets put on the back burner as we get so overcome with various emotions (mostly depressed, sad, down and general sh!t) that we simply can't do it.
Then sometimes it comes back with a bang  Grin
We have lovely hubbys who understand thankfully
xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ta hunny! 

Off to watch eastenders! that nic is a very bad man


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy New Year everybody    

I am back from holiday for a few days and feel like another one already. We had a lovely time and I did not want to come back!

I am starting to make enquiries re new cycle probably February or March. 

Back later with some personals.

Hi Anne and Purple


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank God for Sky+ - hubby is involved in a very important game of football....... on the PS3!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Er... And goodbye again. Off to my bath!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Mir, and Nikki! 

Where will you be having treatment Nikki? I've got Lister app on 2nd Feb 

So you me and Anne should be holding our babes this time next year    

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nikki- Glad you had a lovely time...bet you're tanned aren't you   

Hi Mir, bye Mir


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- I am loving your positive thinking hun


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purps - and me please!!!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Dinner on - pork loin roast - yummy, can't eat anymore crap, i'm bursting at the seems  

Kitten ok, lots of meows and cuddles, fed him and left, checking all the way home that he hadn't followed me, then fed my pussycat and had a cuddle with him then DH  

Going to finish the pink champers in a minute me thinks  

I'm with you on the sex front girls, it's felt like a lifetime since there was any importance or romance to it, but after a ****ty evening forgetting 2008 last night, it was fitting to start 2009 the way we mean to go on  , just need to get some of this weight off and start 2009 healthier and happier, new years resolution me thinks   Anne, make sure you get some use out of that little pink number  

Darts on in this household, Eastenders and Worlds Strongest Man on Sky+, busy evening


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- I have a good feeling about us all in 2009.
Have you decided on pill yet hun?
My boobles have actually gone up a size I'm sure since I've been taking it


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes Ally, and you too!! We will all be covered in Baby sick and tired as hell but with a wonderful glint in our eyes cos we'll be mummies!!!  Or at the very worst we will be waddling with our bumps and complaining of sore backs but again with that glint cos we know we'll be mummies in waiting!!! And you too Fish!!! and so many other wonderful ladies on here!!

SXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- So your New Year quite literally started with a BANG!!!!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Purple - probably Instituto Marques in Barcelona, they are know for donor eggs but I will try with my own and IMSI a new technique you might have heard of that helps to select the best sperm, supposed to increase success rates, will ask about CGH aswell.

Hi Fish & Ally


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Barcelon hey Nikki! well as I say it's all just detail cos I know we're all going to be successful this year and we'll renaim this thread!!

Good on ya Fish!!!! Lucky lady, my hubby was off to bed as he's been in work all day today and tomorrow     they are so busy at moment and had a really sad day today as they had a maternal death. That is so very rare! he last experienced that 12 years ago is south africa. The lady had twins and then sadly passed away   
Stuff like that really effects him as you can imagine. 

So he will need lots of TLC when he finally gets in at 10pm tonight my poor babe!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- That sent a shiver down my spine, how very sad.
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purps - OMG that is so so sad - so hard to deal with  

Nikki - hi honey - glad you had a good trip - did you go to cape verde islands?? Were they great?

Becka - where are you?? I miss you.

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Arghhhhh just lost a long post despite the warning from Dakota!!!  

Just wanted to say thank you for your posts girls. I feel much better.  

Just had fish,veg and choc pudding     It was yummy.. 
Cos the drugs I'm on making me constipated my doc gave me laxative syrup so I will be farting all night!! Poor DH - I bet he wishes he'd married to someone more normal  

Does anyone watch the Real Hustle? It's making me really paranoid  


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi girls

I have spent most of today feeling not quite hungover but not quite right either if that makes sense. I dragged myself off the sofa and out for a walk this afternoon then had friends round for coffee.

Becks.  Welcome and sorry about your BFN, it is crap isn't it.  FF is definately addictive.

Ally.  Sorry you have been feeling so poorly, so man people seem to have suffered from this lurgy.  Do you absolutely have to take the pill to start tx.  I know my situation is different in that I have regular periods but when my consult said to go on the Pilll, I said I really didn't want to and he just said OK, just ring us on day 2 of your next AF.  Could you email Jaya and ask if there is any way you can have tx without the pill.  For me, I just didn't want to waste a month at my age when I have a chance at a natural.

Nicki2008, welcome home.  Did the holiday help you come to terms with things?  Good luck for 2009.  I think about you a lot, I hope time heals things a little for you.

Anne.  Your NYE in your PJ's sounded fun.

Donkey. Your sis sounds very selfish to me.  Just because someone is related to you doesn't mean you have to forgive them treating you this badly. 

Pixie.  I wouldn't worry about not resting for longer.  I was told it doesn't make any difference.  On my first tx I took a whole week off and didn't move from the sofa and got a BFN.  On my second, I didn't even take a day off, rushed around, picked up Max and got a BFP.

Sorry for no more personals, when we change threads I find it impossible to remember who said what.


I am about to sit down and think about some goals for 2009 - one of them is definately more sex - it won't be hard as we have had so little latel!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Just did a big long post and lost it when the thread got locked - boo hoo! Don't really have it in me to rewrite it (hangover is baaaaaad!) so will just say hi to all and keep the thread.

Oh, and happy new year!!

Lucy x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Purple that's awful hun.. 

Tracey - Hello my dear. Thanks for your advice. I like being fussed around so will stick to resting for another day I think  
Love your new goal for 2009...My DH would love that too but me not so much  

Hi Lucy - I've made the same mistake just now hun. It's so frustrating isn't it?  

nxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening all

Thank you for all the support about my sister, i really appreciate it.  I can't talk about it to many people as in her view it's related to my IF and not many people know about it.

I have had a very lazy day in front of the tv and fire which was lovely - i did do some work to justify my existance  

Purple - that's a really sad story   

Pixie enjoy being fussed over  

It's good to see so much PMA for 2009, let's try and maintain it      

Take care
Donkey xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I know it's so very sad. 

Sometimes I just count my blessings, and even through all this treatment I have many!!

Maybe as well as lots of PMA this year and sex my other resolutrion will be to count my blessings daily!!

Love and hugs to all

Sxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS JENNIG AND DH!!!  Fab name. Welcome to Caitlin    
Love Nicks


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purple - that's so sad, those poor little babies and their dad  

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you ladies with hangovers


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Nikki......Oooh thats really interesting IMSI, Ive read bits and bobs......Ummmm!! any ideas when it could venture over here??  Id be really interested in that.

Purple......Oh my goodness, that is just so sad  

Fish....Hello My lovely, Oh you really have had so much to deal with lately   . Last night was a wierd one.....I didnt really think to much about it being ''NYE'' but actually when it came I felt really emotional.....Oh I dont know   Yeah a meet sounds good   let me know nearer the time and will try to arrange it   Andrea, is she in Oz?? Ive chatted to her on Male Factor thread, dont quite know where to post, so much going on, theres poor DP with his   or lack of bless! and me with me stooopid ovaries    make a right pair eh! heres to a POSITIVE 2009   

I have to agree Girls.....the lack of   in my household   well thats my NY Resolution lots and lots more    thats one NYRes DP's Very happy about


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh yes I knew there was something I had forgotten - been bothering me all day....

Jennig and DH - CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Caitlin!!!! 

Tracey - I know what you mean about new threads - almost need a pen and paper!! More sex in 2009, think there are a few of us who could do with adding that one to the list!! I think I may need to go on the pill as I can never guarantee my AF turning up, in an ideal world I would do it next month but so scared my AF will go awol. The idea is that it can sometimes help 'rest' the ovaries and reduce fsh, something like the Estrogen Priming Protocol (although the EPP is not reckoned by all consultants). I need to take it today   I too have that 'almost there' hangover today!! Like you has made me very lethargic. Are you meeting up with Anne on 9th?? 

Pix - my herbs make me fart like some sort of fart machine - eek - oh the joys of it all!! 

Donkey - glad that helped  

Lucy - did you have a fun night last night?? 

A xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Could be alot of PR FF ladies walking very funny in 2009  

H - Andrea's somewhere with mountains, can't remember where, visiting friends


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes Congrats Jenning & Hubby, 

Welcome to the world little Caitlin! 

Ally, big hugs hun xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Congrats to jennig and dh on the arrival of baby caitlin  a new year baby is a good sign for all us me thinks  
Hope we all have little bubbas or huge tummies this christmas  

Purps - thats so sad hunny, hope dh is ok  

Anne - im with u on the huge boobs tho mine are just from eating too much chocolate   

Pix u will have to get dh a little dust mask - or open the window - or just let him suffer  

Fishy - nice to see you back hun we have missed you  

Ally - i had mixed grill for dinner hun and too much meat gives me terrible trumpets, got dust mask ready in the kitchen for dh 

Hayleigh    hunny, all of us on here are in the same boat one way or another  

Donkey, glad u had a nice lazy day.  I dont go back to work till monday so gonna house clean tomoz and do nothing satday and sunday......heaven 

Miranda hope u had a nice bath hun 

Tracey - agree with you on the more sex  

Nikki good luck with ur next cycle hunny bun  

Wow there are a lot of us girlies starting in jan and feb, dont know when i will start as app not till end of jan and no idea whether they will want me to take the pill for a couple of months first.  Any ideas if this is a standard procedure at the lister with us poor responders?  

Gotta go and get some tea ladies, only cheese and biscuits tho 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally it's a hard one honey. I know what you mean about not wanting to take the pill but you obviously don't want AF to dissapear either. Just go with your instincts and whatever you decide to do I hope will be the best one for you. Has the Lister ever put you on baby aspirin during your tx?

Kate: It's too cold to open a window so I'll let him suffer in silence 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Hayleigh
i see from your signature you hope to do assisted hatching, so do we.
We were meant to last time but didn't make it that far as i had to have a 1 day transfer.  It's really meant to help older women, so fingers crossed.  

As for the new years resolution...more sex.  Yep one for my house too...dh bought me some lovely underwear for christmas - a hint methinks    

Lots of love
Donkey xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy New year to you all!!  May 2009 bring an abundance of happy times for everyone and may all your dreams come true   

Sorry I have lost track a bit but...

Jennig - Congratulations to you on the birth of Caitlin Mary    What a fabulous start to the year.

Ally - sorry you have not been at all well. Welcome back though  

Pixie - It must be so stressful for you at the moment.     Just keep repeating positive affirmations to yourself that this will work....cos it WILL!! 

Laura - congratulations on your family all being at home to see 2009 in together  

Becks - welcome!

I went to a party last night where there was champagne on tap all night and fireworks at midnight.  I stayed up and partied til 5am as we were staying over and the house was a barn conversion, very open plan and so couldn't sleep til the last guest had left.  But we had to sleep on a blow up bed next to the albino python!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Not drinking anymore now and start detox diet tomorrow - Zita West's, ready for tx starting on 16th.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Night ladies, off to pick hubby up from station, catch you all tomorrow

Sxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS 
*PaulB & Jennig*

on the birth of

Caitlin Mary

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx

            ​


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - due to start January 2009*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Elinor*6th IVF - on waiting list for January 2009 - SP - after 5th tx failed October 2008 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - currently on pill for tx starting January 2009*Donkey*
3rd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/??/09*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08*Pixie75*1st IVF - Turkey - 1 egg/1 embie - ET 27/12/08 - testing 09/01/09*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - Oct/Nov '08 - cancelled 08/11/08 due to early ovulation?  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Angel55*
2nd IVF - October '08 - tested negative 20/11/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Bankie*
3rd IVF at Lister - tested negative 30/10/08  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*1st IVF - December '08 - converted to IUI due to poor response - tested negative  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - October 2008 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*1st ICSI - September/October 2008 - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - November '08 - ET 04/12/08 - 3 embies transferred - tested negative  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  -next cycle 2/2/09 Lister *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Latestarter*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - started mid-November 2008 - tested positive - first scan 05/01/09 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 after surprise natural BFP April '08 following failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all  

 HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! 

I know I have missed some of the newbies off the list and am sorry - will add you as and when you post 

Thanks for the comments re my bump pic on ******** - they have made me  but with a  !

Some random personals from what I can remember now we are on a new thread! 

Congratulations again to Jennig and Paul on the birth of Caitlin - what a cool birthday to have (if you have to have one near Christmas!) - guaranteed a day off work every year and plenty of party people to celebrate with the night before/a guaranteed night out! 

*Becca* - welcome to Team PR  is really lovely to see you on here (though I wish you didn't have to be, obviously!), and can I just say what a sweetheart your little sister is, I love her 

*Purple* - so sorry to hear about your DH's day at work  - how tragic  - must be so very hard for you at work in that situation

*Fishy* - you might have told us this before but was just wondering why you are not thinking of changing clinics if you are paying for treatment and JR won't offer you a short protocol? 

*Juicy* - so lovely to see you on here  - so glad all is going well with you and I can't believe how quickly the time has flown - I expect it will speed up even more now Christmas is past! 

*Pixie* - hang in there sweetheart    - the 2ww can be pure torture no matter how hard you try not to analyse it all, I know it's really hard  As the others said, I flew home 2 days after transfer on my one successful cycle, at the exact time they should have been implanting, including hauling cases off the belt etc as DH can't see. I really don't think resting makes too much difference, in fact I think some moderate exercise must help increase blood flow to the uterus to aid implantation so you could take it TOO easy iykwim  We are all rooting for you sweetheart   

*Nikki* - good to see you hon  good luck with tx at IM - IMSI sounds like a great idea 

*Nicks* - I keep forgetting to say I love the latest photo of Emily - she is such a pretty little dot! 

*Laura* - hope you are coping OK sweetie!   

Sorry to those I missed - lots of love and  to all!

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Bobbi!  Happy New Year and I really hope it's the luckiest ever for you


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Steph thanks for the reassurance hun.   You look gorgeous in the pic by the way, pregnancy suits you very much. xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Steph - have follow-up appointment on the 29th January, so going to see how things go, after my cycle ending up ok it might be a case of stick with what you're sure of, watch this space


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening all,

Fish - how you doing honey?  

Steph - Oh getting a nice wee bump there my love!

Mir - Hows you feeling now?

Pix - Its so hard but try to stay positive honey.  

Ally - I have no clean cups and you'll have to make your own tea and you'll prob end up sitting on a dirty nappy.... but if you can put up with that then your welcome!

Jen - Oh what a wonderful start to the new year, our first 2009 bubba!!!

Babies not settled from midnight feed, next one due at 3... I'm hopin to get an hours sleep in... woo hoo!  Last night was a disastar, not a wink of sleep and that was with 2 of us.. tonight I'm on my own.  Wish me luck!

XX

XX


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Ladies!

Laura, hope last night went well and the bubs settled after their 3am feed! WOW hats off to ya hunny! Don't know how yoiur doing it but sending you some strength through the ether!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

I'm "working from home" today   

Pix- How you feeling today hun?  

Ally- And you hun, did you take the Pill?  

Ali- Your party sounded crazy, well done on the stamina !!  

Steph- Lovely pic  

Fishy- Back at work yet or is it Monday?  

Tracey-  

Nat- You ok hun?  

Hi Kate- You ok today?  

Morning Purple-  

Laura-  

Hi Becks- How are you today hun?  

  Bobbi, Angel, LJ, Zuri, Donkey, LCR, Lainey, Popsi, Beachy, Anna, Nikki2008, Nix, Ophelia, NikkiW, Miranda, Heather

love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations jennig!!! A Good weight and a lovely name too!! Welcome to the world Caitlin!!!

Like the bump pic Steph!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all!

Anne - have a good day working from home hon - doubt you will be bothered much the world seems pretty quiet at the moment x Looking forward to meeting you in a weeks time   I just noted on my instructions that I can take pill on days 1-3 so today is 2 so I could decide by tomorrow!! 

Bugle - sweet piccie of Benjy x

Purps - hope your DH is okay - I understand how upsetting that must be - Becks and I have a friend who was a midwife and I think some pretty terrible things happened when she was working which she found very upsetting. Where are we at with your plan honey?

Bobbi - Happy New Year hon - how are you?

Laura - well done - you are doing so so well, the whole idea of the visit would be to help so no none of that phases me at all x

Zuri - hello!

Steph - Ah you are so sweet - I was very touched by your comment about me - feel all warm and fluffy inside  

Ali - good luck with the detox honey pie x

I need to dash as we are off to an early viewing of Australia - so excited - will come back later and tell you what I thought of it (without spoiling it of course) xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh enjoy australia Ally, as for hubby, he's ok bless him, busy at work again today and then when he gets home at 10pm we're off up north to look after my brothers two kids for the weekend and there new puppy! So hopefully on some walks he'll be able to offload!

It's helpful that I'm a nurse so he gets to offload with someone who understands, like when things are tough with my job he's there for me. It's just so unusual to lose a mum. but those twins are getting lots of extra TLC from all the nurses, not that that makes up for a mothers love though.

I have app at lister for 2nd feb so just waiting game now and keeping up the    vibes, will have acc till then and hope for the best. I can understand your feellings about the pill though, not sure how I'd feel if they suggest it to me, but think DH will want to just go with whatever the lister suggests. Still struggling with spots from DHEA (which I stopped taking)and feeling grossly overweight, but just focusing on hopefully a positive app at Lister.

Anne hun, enjoy working from home! and not long now till your appoint hey! so excited for you.

anyway going to pop off for a while now catch you all later

Love to all xxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL.   2009 WILL BE OUR YEAR!!! 

Purple, enjoy your break with DH. Always good to be able to talk about things. Its so sad about the little girls losing their mum. 
I stopped taking DHEA by end of Oct, and I am still struggling with spots too. And I'm with you on feeling overweight. Is your appt at Lister a consultation for your next round? Sorry, I can't keep up with everyone.

Ally - enjoy the movie. Sorry can't help with your dilema, but you will figure it out. 

Becca - Welcome to this thread. 

Jennig - Congratulations!!!!

Anne - how much "work" have you done so far?   I am "working from home too", and still haven't done a thing yet. 

Pixie - Welcome back to London. Make the most of being looked after. Good practise for your DH as he's gonna have to look after you and the bump for the next 9 months  

Laura - its wonderful that you have your whole family together now. What a wonderful start to the new year. I hope the night feeds went ok. How are you coping? 

Steph - agree with the others about your profile pic. You look lovely, its such a cute bump.

Bobbi - Hello!!!

Fishface - how are things with you? I hope you get some answers at your follow up. 

Hello to everyone else! Will try to make an effort to actually do a bit of work now


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Angel- I have done a bit of work but it's quiet today so think I'm gonna have some poached eggs on toast now   
Happy New Year
x


Ally- Enjoy Australia and I am really looking forward to next Friday too
xx

Hi Purps-


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anne - thanks so much for the info and it was lovely to chat with you    Just had a bath and some lunch so off out to the shops again now.  

Angel - happy new year to you too!    Have you managed to do any work yet?  

Purple - have fun up north - sounds lovely, spending a few days with your nieces/nephews/niece/nephew (delete as appropriate!!) and a puppy with lots of walks etc.  Take care  

Ally - enjoy Australia.    Detox going Ok so far but i have only been up for 4 hours so........!  

Steph - your pic looks fab!  

Zuri - Hi there!!  

Pixie -    Thinking of you    

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi guys - JenniG's DH here!

Thanks to you all for the good wishes. Jen's yet to log on but she'll be around in the next couple of days to give you girls the update that you are requiring. 

What an amazing couple of days. Hard work, but with an incredible reward. Caitlin is beautiful and perfect. I can't believe we've done it.

Thanks to you all for the support that you've given us from the time I first discovered FF 3 years ago. You really are awesome and I can't thank you enough.

For those that are still suffering, please remember that this time last year we were also at our lowest ebb. Things can and DO change. Never, ever give up on what you want. We'll never forget you, and we will be around to support you all in the years to come.

Best wishes
Paul, Jen & Caitlin


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Paul- What a lovely message, thank you!
Lots of happiness to you, Jenni and Catlin

Anne


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks Anne

I'm one of those emotional blokes. Can't help it unfortunately. Young Caitlin is going to wrap me around her little finger.

px


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul and Jenni, many many congratulations on Caitlin's safe arrival, well done both of you wow what a couple of years it has been for you!  It's such good news 

Steph, love the bump pic, you look fab!!!  I realised at end of Christmas day that we hadn't taken any pics & nor had my outlaws   
suddenly mine looks quite a bit bigger this week, along with my ass - probably because I've not done much, got sciatica (ouch!)

Ally have you asked the Lister what they think about you starting pill today or delaying a month?  It must be tempting just to give it a whirl this month if you feel the herbs are kicking in - perhaps the Lister would endorse you putting tx back one month?  Difficult choice - good luck 

love to everyone else


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

ahh Paul that signature of Paul Jen & Caitlin just made me well up!!!

And thanks for such sweet words! Enjoy the two women in your life now and give them all our love

Angel glad it's not only me with the spots and excess weight    sure it'l be worth it in the end!! Yes app is at Lister so hopefully looking at Stephs list with all the lister successes me and DH will be another one!! 2009 will be our year!!!!!

Hi Ali, yes one neice 3 and gorgoeus! one nephew 9 and handsome!!     and a lovely 13 week old king charles cavalier puppy.

Now ladies I'm after some advice.... I fell out with a very close friend about 15 months ago when DH were struggling with TTC then it had been 3 years and my friend never really understood, we'd been through so much together but I felt I'd always been the older sister in the relationship and was forever spending hours on the phone listening to her issues, well when she started trying for a baby and it didn't work the first month, everytime I mentioned IF she'd say oh I understand!! Its the same for me and I'd end up listening to her worries, well my tolerance got a bit low and that coupled with a few other things thrown into the bargain resulted in a huge row about 8 weeks after she'd first started TTC and her parting shot was she was pregnant. We haven't spoken since although I'd agreed our friendship was over prior to the parting shot. Anyway I sent her a new year wish and we exchanged a few emails since, including pictures of her new DD who is lovely and we've agreed to meet. I miss her friendship and I'm hoping that starting again will mean we will have a different relationship a bit more equal. I Know our friendship will not be the same as it was because I'm not that person anymore. This IF journey has changed me. now what I'd like to do is send her the link to EMPTY ARMS in the hope that this might explain some of the changes that me and DH have been through but I'm not sure if it's apprpriate 

So what do you guys think?

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afernoon ladies and gent 

Paul - congrats to you and jen on baby caitlins arrival     Im sure you will very much enjoy getting around her finger 

Anne - hi hunny hope you havent worked too hard today   Is this ur first app at the lister hun or have you been before.  Just wondering whether they told you to start the pill at your first consultation or whether it was decided in a phone call, im very confused at the mo as you can no doubt tell  

Laura - hope you managed to get some sleep hunny, dont worry about state of house petal, my dh has got nothing to do next week so i'll send him round if ur stuck  

Ally - enjoy the film petal, for a moment there i thought u were gonna view a film about australia in the hope of emigrating there   i have completly lost the plot today  

Purps - enjoy ur break sweetie, look after each other and enjoy all the walks with kids and the puppendog  

Ali27 - enjoy the shopping hun! I managed to get a pair of regatta walking boots today for 20quid.  Had to get a size 3 but cos they are ankle boots with a pair of thick sockies they will be fine  

Bugle - little benjy is gorgeous, i want one of those a.s.a.p. please 

Pixie - hi hunny how are you today?  Hope ur bearing up petal only 1 week left now  

Hello to fishy, steph, tracey, bobbi, natasha, lcr, donkey, carys, ally, becka, miranda, beachy, juicy, angel, popsi and everyone else. 

Just gonna finish watching deal or no deal (sad i know) then must start on the mountain of ironing that is almost touching the bedroom ceiling.  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## elainehb (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello,
When I posted on another thread before Christmas I was advised to come to this page. 
I was wondering if anyone had any good news after responding poorly to drugs for IVF.
My husband has spina bifida, which caused low sperm count and almost no sperm motility. We had our first IVF cycle in July 2008 and although my FSH was 'perfect' the gonal f had no effect and I grew hardly any follicles.  The consultant discussed me with other consultants who all agreed that there wasn't much chace of me responding to other IVF drugs either, but he offered us a chance to try the original 'natural' IVF method, most consultants refuse to use it any more.  This involved using a very high dose of clomid to stimulate.  With this regime for our 2nd IVF cycle I had 3 good size follies and 3 small ones.  However, there was only one egg on collection which was too immature for the ICSI we needed.  
I had tests recently and my FSH is now quite low, and my AMH is very very low, which I think means I have hardly any eggs left in me, hence why I responded badly to drugs.  Until now we had no reason to think I had problems too as we have a 15 year old daughter from my previous marriage.
On 27th January we see our consultant to see exactly what the test results mean.  We were going to try IVF one last time with clomid in February, but we may not be able to now.  
If anyone has any positive stories to tell me about similar situations to ours I would be really grateful as I am really not dealing with it well at the moment.  
Thanks.
Take care.
Elaine
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Elaine - just popped on and didnt want to read and run   there are alot of girls who responded poorly and then went on to respond better and some who went on to get BFP's. This is a very hard time but someone here will be able to offer you some good advice, I, even after a almost a year am still a novice!! Please tell us what you dose was, whether you did a short or long protocol, where you were treated, basically as much info as poss and we will try and help.

Purps - I just did a quick google of empty arms - I found a site about those who had had children adopted and then not had any more - I guess this is not relevant - I am confused sorry just wanted to understand a bit better so I could advise  

Kate - Ironing? Its still holidays honey - sod that for a game of soldiers!! 

I LOVED Australia - cannot recommend it enough, made me cry though. Had some lovely wine after and now I am slobbing on the sofa!! 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Purps - I think if you get back in touch properly, then find time to just try to explain to her how you feel, you'll have your answer. Unfortunately some friends just simply son't get it - but I think having just had a baby and being asked to imagine life without children, she'll be really, really receptive. Good luck!
I had such a pang, and a lump in my throat hearing about the mum who died. So, so awful.

Elaine - my AMH is 0.69 (4.something on the other scale) and my DH's sperm has been locked behind a vasectomy for 16 years! His first sperm aspiration we were told there was nothing there - nothing at all - but it turned out on closer inspection by the embryologist there was enough for ICSI. When he has PESA in Turkey they found enough straight away, and bingo - it worked!
My advice is to find the most relaxing way to have tx you can find, get on the DHEA to improve egg quality, and pencil in a date for your next tx for about April. (Four months is the optimum time to take DHEA)
On the drug regimen they've tried, I think they are not very experienced with poor responders - upping the clomid won't improve your response - it'll just give you a load of empty follicles I reckon.
There are a few clinics that seem to do the biz for us - the Lister in London over here, the Jinemed in Turkey, and there are a few that stand out.
BUT. We've had two natural miracles on here - the latest was born only yesterday - Jen's AMH was 0.5 and she had Caitlin yesterday morning. They also had sperm issues.
The common denominator was DHEA - a steroid hormone available cheaply on the net or on prescription here.
Ask, and one of the ladies with up-to-date stuff wll send you the research.

Paul - whoo! And I say it again - whoo!  How pleased are YOU right now? Ach, you big jessie. But we love ya for it!

Bette go - din-dins is up!

xxxxxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello team PR.....Hope your all well.... 

Donkey.....  Yes we are going with Assisted Hatching this time, just hoping this does the trick.....well I hope I get to that stage too  but all we can do is try hey?  Aww wishing you all the very best with this tx Hon and bring on the Assisted Hatching  How you doing so far?

Elaine.....  Didnt want to read and run......big big   you sound in need of some. I recently joined this thread and I have learnt so so much from these ladies, they're so knowledgable. I came away from my last appointment at my clinic feeling so utterly depressed, my Dr had pretty much wrote me off   with the things she said to me, but since I discovered this thread and there is so so much hope and so many positive stories of people whose chances were alot lower than mine, its given me lots of hope. I know its easier said than done but dont be too down, Im sure you'll get there   With your 1st cycle what stim dose were you on? because what one clinic classes as a high dose is another clinics medioca Im sure you'll get lots of fab advice from these peeps as I have done 

Purple.....Umm thats a real tuffie?.....Im a bit of a chicken when it comes to that sort of thing, but if your brave enough to do it, then do it send the link..x  

Ally........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45601.0....here's the link to empy arms, be prepared  

Stephjoy......Oh you look lovely  Just noticed my name on the list.....If you wouldnt mind changing my details? Im will be starting Jan -Feb time Thank you.... 

Paul.....Oh my! what a lovely message....  Big CONGRATULATIONS....x

Fish, Anne, Kate, LJ.....I cant remember you all....  Ahhhhhhh


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies I've sent here now here's to the response hey   

Ally Hayleigh has posted the link, it's beautiful and heartbreaking!!

Hello and goodbye to all see ya monday I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!!!!!

XXXX


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi purple.  I hope all goes well with your friend.  I have a friend who also posts on FF and she had the same issue with her oldest friend.  She tried everything, meeting and talking about it and writing an honest letter.  In the end things didn't go well but at least she tried her very best to resurect the friendship. Unfortunately her friend turned out to be a selfish cow (in my opinion), I hope your friend turns out to be better.  It is hard losing a friendship whatever the4 circumstances.

Elaine, I can't offer you anything other than a  .  I can say that it can be worth going for it with just one egg, we only had one and had ICSI.  We got a BFP (unfortunately miscarried, but that is likely to be due to me being 42 and three quarters at the time).  Good luck.  Definately try a clinic who is used to poor responders so you know you have given it every chance.  I recomend the Lister.

Paul, Jen and Caitlin.  What a lovely message Paul.  Congratulations to you both.  I bet she will be a real Daddy's girl - I am!

Steph.  You look absolutely gorgeous.

I took DH shopping today and he had a bit of a fright about my attitude to money.  He was trying on a pair of trainers, faffing about as usual saying 'oh maybe I will come and get them another time' so I took over picking different ones out.  One pair looked great and when he said 'but how much are they' I just said 'don't know, doesn't really matter if you like them', he ended up buying a pair of trainers and a pair of shoes at my instence. I don't think he will let me out to the shops now he knows I don't look at the price of things before I take them to the till.  I don't ever go in places that sell really really expensive things so its not like I will pay £200 pounds for a pair of shoes by mistake.
I am doing my annual 'no unncessary purchases for 3 months from the first working day of Jan (6th for me) so I need to spend what I can now.

I am going to have a miserable 3 months, no shopping and a major (no starchy carbs, no sugar, no alcohol and no caffine) diet from Jan - March!

Love to everyone


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purple - good luck hunny    hope shes a true friend 

Hayleigh empty arms i have just viewed for the first time,  oh my, they havent got a clue have they   

Tracey - we are on acut back too, to fund next tx  

Miranda - i keep forgetting to take the dhea hunny   Think im gonna have to start taking ti with meals 

Elaine - dont give up hunny, i was nearly at that stage a couple of months ago i only produced 2 follies on max dose of menopur, trying the lister end of this month we wont give up without a fight hunny  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Kate, I find the only way I remember to take DHEA is to take it with meals.  I also keep some at work so that if I forget to take it at breakfast the bottle is staring at my from my desk then I have them ready to take with lunch.  For the first time I have started getting spots but I think that couild be all the crap I have eaten over Xmas rather than the DHEA.  I will see if the spots go when I have been doing my healthy eating for a couple of weeks.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Happy New Year Team PR x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

And you beachy!

Paul - Remember us all meeting up in Feb? Wow what a difference a year makes a!

kate - Cool send him over!

Ah.. baby waking back in a mo.

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- how do you manage to get on here, you're a superwoman x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Amazing! I found it hard enough with one!

Tracey - I can't believe you're less glam than you are in your pics!

Beacgie - smooch! *licks Beachie's face* How are ya?

Kate - wotcha!

Hayleigh - 2009 is for you to be a lion, not a chicken!   Let's all be braver this year. Faint heart never won fair lady, etc.

God, sorry to keep being so brief! My brain switches off after 7pm. Just wrote 7am and had to change it - Freudian slip?


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi team PR,

I don't post very often these days but still lurk and try to keep updated with everyone's stories  

Just wanted to wish a wonderful New Year to you all lovely ladies, may all our dreams come true in 2009!!!!!!         

Lots of love,
Alegria xxx


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello PR chicks.

Some pics of our amazing little girl.
http://www.cig.canon-europe.com/a?i=9slXbS0TLC

Best wishes
P,J & C

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

absolutely beautiful Paul, she is gorgeous.  You all look wonderful and so happy, congrats again

perhaps I am biased but the PR babies are an extremely good looking bunch in general!! all corkers


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

they all take after their dads....

repeat link as it was at the bottom of the page and you'll all miss it...

http://www.cig.canon-europe.com/a?i=9slXbS0TLC

/links


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening girls

A late one for me, I feel very restless and have got out of bed, for some reason I feel quite stressed about tx, probabaly cos I have had a permanent headache since NYE, I assuming it's the stims   .  Hayleigh apart from that I'm doing fine thanks  

paul  - gorgeous pictures of caitlin, she's beautiful  

Tracey  - I've said the same to DH no random purchases for a while (now I've finished my sale shopping of course!  )

Elaine - I'm no expert but I don't see how your clinic can write you off after trying just one drug and one dose.  If necessary change, get a second opinion.  Just reading everything on here makes you realise that you mustn't give up.

DH has been poorly today. He was fine last night then woke up this morning feeling awful and was violently sick and has slept all day and still feels shabby.  Very strange.

Well, sleep tight and sweet dreams
Love Donkey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah Paul she is adorble... jen looks fantastic too! 

I can't watch empty arms, just the thought of it makes me well up.


X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhhh, Paul and Jen - she's beautiful! And Jen looks so well - ready for another! (And another)

I looked so sh!te after the birth there are no pics of me holding Robert cos Pete thought I wouldn't want to see myself in that state! But I would have - I'm not that vain!

Nobody else thought to take any either.  

I dunno... why would Empty Arms make someone understand when you've already explained it in your own words? Has anyone had some luck getting people to understand using that? 

I think I was lucky, really, i that once I'd opened up - took me years to spit it out! - my family 'got' it. I really felt they wouldn't, but they did.

xxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning!!!

Just watching The Railway Children - I used to love this when I was little and cant believe i never noticed the dodgy acting!!  A classic though!

Laura - did you get any sleep last night?  

Miranda - morning  

Donkey - hope you managed to get some sleep in the end.  have you tried lavander oil in teh bath for the headache and the difficulty sleeping?   I am dreading the headaches the most as i get them regularly anyway.  Do you usually?

Paul - thanks for posting the link to the photos - gorgeous xx

Alegria - Happy New Year to you too. x

Juicy, Popsi, Bobbi, Beach, Kate, Tracey, Sam, Anne, Natasha, Ally, Pixie, Steph, Fishface, Elinor, Hayleigh, Purple., Nikki, Nicki W, Nix, Angel........and all I have missed - have a wonderful Saturday!  Its glorious outside so i am hoping to be going for a walk later.xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

If any of you are on ******** and would like to be my friend - pm me.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Just a quick one while dh is out walking dog, he is saying im getting obsessed with ff again, and he's right i am  

Paul, beautiful pics hunny, u both look so happy and baby caitlin in scrumptious  

Donkey - poor dh there are loads of bugs going round tho it could be any one of those  

Laura - hope you managed to get some shut eye.

Hi to everyone else 

Be back later

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is ok today?
We have the boys so just of to make them some lunch but wanted to quickly say hello.

Kate hun- My protocol was to start the Pill on day 1 of AF which was 22nd November, then I was tol to call the nurses and book my first scan - so thats the 9th Jan. They then advised me to take 1 pack of pills until 12th Dec, have a break for 1 week then take my second pack on 20th Dec- which is where I am now- just 7 more to go including the day of my scan if they want me to take the last one.
From the scan I guess it depends what they find? then I would imagine I would start my injections of menopur on next AF which will be about the 14th Jan or thereabouts. 
Hope that helps hun but if you need to chat words then feel free to call me chick  

Elaine- I am a novice I'm afraid hun but wanted to say welcome and  

Laura- How are the darlings? and you and Tim?  

Purps- Hope your friend does turn out to be a good friend- well done on making the first move  

Ally- Glad you liked the film hun, sounds like you had a nice day.
Any decisions yet on your TX etc?  
How is Becks?  

Tracey- You sound like me in the shops lady!!!! And DH bless him, I bet he had a shock when he saw you in action  

Pix- Thinking of you sweetie and sending you a   

Ali- Lovely chatting to you too hun, my god we had a right old chin wag didn't we  

Jenni, Paul & lovely Caitline- Paul, she is stunning, had a tear in my eye when I look at the pics  

  Nat, Angel, Bobbi, Miranda,Nix, Bugle, NikkiW, Lainey, Popsi, Beachy, Fishy, Nikki2008, LJ, LCR, Z, Donkey, Anna, Juicy, Algeria

I am getting excited, sh!tting myself, scared, terrified, positive, happy etc etc about my scan on Friday.
I really am looking forward to meeting whoever can make it.
Tracey- I know you're a lady in the know and you Ally of course about where to meet cos I only know one place really and that's next to Sloan Sq Tube stn !!! I am happy to hop on a tube and meet where ever is convenient ladies.
Has any one any thoughts?

Lots of New Year love!
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Just read your Lister post about Pill. I wish you all he luck in the world hun for this go.
This has got to be your turn


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Girls  

Had a lazy few days, still getting used to cold   

Purple - a maternal death - how awful and thankfully quite rare, what does your DP do? I reckon it can't do any harm sending your friends the link, then the ball is in her court. Good luck    

Ally - Yes Cape Verde - Sal, loved it , we want to go back, it was so relaxing and the food was fab, lots of sex too   Hope you are feeling better hun  

Pixie - Don't worry about not resting enough, it makes no difference in my opinion, in fact on my last cycle I moved flats and I run around like a headless chicken, carrying heavy boxes etc and that's the one I got pregnant! The other 3 cycles I took it easy and BFN.

Tracy - Bless you   the holiday did help actually, I feel a lot more chilled and ready to give it another go.

Hayleigh - sorry I don't know when IMSI comes to UK or if it has already, have you considered going abroad? it's more relaxing and better service in my opinion although with the falling pound getting more expensive of course.

Elaine - what clinic are you with? Get a second opinion they are writing you off rather quickly I think.

Hello Alegria   Happy New Year    

Kate - re DHEA maybe if you take 2 as soon as you wake up? and one any time during the day? My DP is also accusing me of being obsessed with FF   

Steph - love the picture, pregnancy obviously suits you!

Congratulations Jen and Paul to the birth of gorgeous Caitlin!

Laura - I just don't know how you do it, sending you strength    

Anne - I still would like to meet on 9th if you want to.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nikki- Yep, defo - that will be lovely.
Any ideas on where to meet are appreciated
Do you work near Lister?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am not far from Lister, I live in West-London. Not sure about a place to meet though. Who else is meeting you?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I believe Tracey, Ally and poss Natasha.
My appt is at 3pm and they told me to allow an hour and a half as its my first scan and then they need to show me how to do the injections etc.
So I should be done by 5pm latest (allowing for delays) 
Then just got to decide if people want to come to Lister area or whether I need to go somewhere else.
I will let you ladies decide that cos I haven't a clue!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok I am happy to meet near Lister but let's wait for other to come back


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

OK Nikki, will keep in touch through the week then.
Have you met any of the girls before?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

No, have you?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I haven't either no.
It's strange that we share so many intimate and personal parts of our lives with people we haven't met face to face yet  
Even though I've only been on here since September I don't know how I would have managed without everyone here
I'm all excited about meeting next week, will be lovely.
Are you on ******** by the way?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes but that's what helps to share I think, we are at a safe distance from each other   not on ******** yet, maybe time to create a profile   worried about identity fraud though all that personal detail online or I am I worrying over nothing?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Better leave a bit more time Anne - I found the Lister always runs late!

Of course, if you bank on them being late you'll go straight in...

But if it's your first appt you'll need to see (and wait for) Liz, and a nurse, and possibly a consultant - so leave oodles of time.

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Mir- It's my first scan yes, I must admit at my first consultation in November the were 45 min late!!!!
If I arrange about 5/5.30 to meet that should be safe I guess
Shame you're so far away (well, I am too aren't I)  
Hope you're ok today?
xx

Nik- Don't worry about ******** fraud etc...just put the bare minimum info in,- no telephone numbers, addresses etc.
It's safe enough really.
You can put in as much or little as you like
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, just to day I am still Reading but sil is staying with us ATM so not got much time. Plus I'm feeling sorry for self as due date would have been Monday....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Beachy- I am sorry hun    


Bobbi- I used to have problems with my boiler pretty much every month- and usually in the winter too.
I have the British Gas boiler cover and last time the guy came DH asked him why it kept going into overheat mode - the bloke showed him what to do if it happened again and that was a godsend as now, all we need to do is flick a tiny switch at the top of the boiler without having to wait in     for them to turn up . Happy days   
I will have a glass of lemonade for you next week hun
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

I feel rough again this evening   God a stinking headache and was trying to go without taking painkillers.  Have just woke up from a 3hr nap  and still got the bloddy headache, so anadin here we come   

Thanks anne wasnt sure whether you had already had ur first app or not.  Which train station is closest to lister for us?, sure i may have asked you this before   Looks like i may be on the pill for a couple of months then beforehand if that is their standard procedure?  Oh well at least it will give the dhea time to work  Got my fingers crossed for you my brummie buddy  

Beachy     hunnybunn, hope you are ok.  

Bobbi - hi hunny no hot! water thats no good.  Im up for a meet up too, think it would be great   

Nikki - hi petal, its a bit colder here isnt it    Everywhere is iced up already outside, i hate winter think the fire may have to go on in a bit  

Ali - hope you enjoyed ur walk this morning, i have watched the railway children so many times its untrue 

Hi miranda - hows the bobster? Has app come through for him yet hun?  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry you're feeling rough again Kate- what a nightmare for you.
You may well be on a diff TX to me hun, it all depends on reults etc and consultant.
Make sure you tell them you are on DHEA too.
The nearest train station in London? you will either go into Euston (if you go from Birmingham New st) or Marylebone (if you go from Birmingham Snow Hill)
I went into Marylebone so only know from their but the best thing to do is just pick up a tube map from which ever train stn then you can plan the rest of your journey.
The tube stn for Lister is Sloan Square (10 min walk)


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Beach...    

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks    trying not to think about it but of course I do....planning to go out for lunch to the castle where we got married and also went on our wedding anniversary this year when I was pg.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx anne thanx bobbi  

Bobbi im taking 3 tablets a day hun, when i remember  cos im an oldie   We are on a saving mission at the moment as well no more spending on crap stuff that we dont need, dh is a bugger for it 

Anne - hmmm never thought of that, is this ur first ivf hunny, sorry to be so nosy.  Are the the only issues you have is amh and fsh?  Think we will prob go from snow hill, scott is gonna ask our neighbour as he works at sandwell and dudley train station, might get the tickets cheaper as well 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Beach.  Poor you, don't know what to say that would help so here is another  

Anne.  I am happy to meet near the Lister but I don't know anywhere at all round there, Ally and I met at a cafe near by but I don't think I could remember enough to direct you.  What is the place you know?  I could get there for about 5.30, no earlier as I am only going back to work on Tuesday.

Kate, I can't believe you are still feeling poorly - it has been ages.  

Nicki2008. I look forward to meeting you on Friday, wherever it ends up being.

I haven't started my resolutions yet - they only start on my first working day of Jan - Tuesday so I am still shoping.  Going to John Lewis on Monday to spend some vouchers I have.

Miranda.  I make sure only the best photos of me are kept.  All the more realistic dodgy ones I delete!

Oh, just found out I have head lice!!!  I wanted to put 'tracey has nits' on my ******** profile but Steve wouldn't let me!  I have thought Max had them a few weeks ago but not seen any for a while.  Now I know why, they find it much more inviting in my hair than his as it is longer.  I am dreading spending ages trying to get the nit lotion on my hair tonight.  It was going to be a night of passion for us tonight but I don't think I will be very inviting having to go to bed with nit lotion on all night!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Miranda are u ok hun?  It is 7.30pm now  

Beachy - of course you will think about it hunny, we cannot just switch off like that. ^hugme Enjoy lunch at the castle on monday, how romantic  

Tracey - headlice    How lovely, u have got me scratching just thinking about it


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello ladies   

How is everyone?

Tracey : head lice    I absolutely hate the little buggers! 

Anne: Hello my love. Not long left now    I hope you have loads of little follies resting in your ovaries.

Kate: Hello chick  

Beach: So sorry you are feeling low hun   

Anne: I have an idea! If I don't do my test on Friday I might be able to join you too hun, what do you think? 

lots of love to everyone...

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OK? Am I? Who am I again? Ah yes.  

Thanks for reminding me Kate - I keep thinking I'm normal and it all goes bad!

Oooh, nits, Tracey! That's unappealing! I'm sure you're so sultry despite your protestations a few lice wouldn't put him off.  

Beach - the lunch sounds lovely. I'll light a candle for your little one that day. Will be thinking of you.xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Beach -    for you at this sad time.  I am so sorry - wish i could say something to make the pain less.  I think its lovely that you are doing something together and special to you both on Monday.  Will be thinking of you. x

Tracey - nightmare with the nits  

Kate - I've just got myself a Network Southeast card which gives me a third off fares after 10am - I am sure there is an equivalent for your area.  I have already used it twice and made my money back already.  

Bobbi - typical that it breaks down during the absolute coldest spell!    to keep you warm.  Has DH fixed it yet?

Anne - we did end up gabbing for a while, yes!  Is Jason still feeling under par?  

Nikki - glad holiday went well and you are feeling all refreshed.    that all the   will bring a very welcome surprise and miracle!

Hello to everyone - hope you are all being a bit more exciting than me on this Saturday night.  I'm about to watch Mystic River on DVD I think.

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Miranda & Ali.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ali - if only, my temperature is down already so AF is on its way shortly


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I have just had THE most revolting chinese ever..... my crispy beef was almost like sludge and the chips were yesterdays I believe! 
I think I might need counselling to get over it   
That's what happens when you decide to try a different take away    
Still- on the upside at least I didn't eat it and am now gonna have some Oat so Simple instead  

Kate- Yep, I'm indeed a virgin (IVF only      ) and it seems like the bloods are the only problem, but then you never know do you ?

Tracey- I remember a few months ago (when I was quite sociable   ) I was out with a friend having a meal when Jason rang me to say that Luke , his youngest had an infestation of nits and that he had just found out about from his ex wife so I cut the meal short cos I desperately needed to get home to my nit comb and potions!!! I didn't actually find any but I was rather freaked out!
5.30 is fab- where does Ally work? Also Nikki2008 is coming. What is your tube station?
The place I know is where me and Jason had dinner in after my consultation .
It's called Oriel and is pretty much next door to Sloan Sq Tube. 
It's a brasserie (think that means a bar and restaurant?)

Beachy- I will be thinking of you hunni . Have a nice day at your lunch  

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beach hun   must be on your mind all the time. 
Hello Alegria!
Paul  - photos are lovely! You all look very happy! Enjoy her  
Been on a lovely walk today in the frost up the Long mynd, Em in the carrier - aren't we adventurous!  
Love to all
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Pix!  

Nicks - hi!

I got a new carrier t'other day - gawd, it's backbreaking bending down to pick up dog poo with a 19lb thumper on your back.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Beachy - sweetheart my heart goes out to you   

Kate - hello hon - are you sure the DHEA isnt giving you a headache? Are you taking with food? I found it gave me a headache so I cut down to 2 x 25mg after breakfast and my last 25mg no later than 4pm - this works for me (apart from the fact that I often forget the last one  ).

Tracey - you had me in stitches!! You poor thing - not fun at all but I think its hilarious that you wanted to put it on **!! Yes we met at a cafe - wasn't great though was it, I think that place is called King Edward Court or something, there is a Patisserie Valerie in there though which is okay, I think there are nicer places and I am going to put a little thought into it although as you know I am completely rubbish at organising things! The place next to the tube is the Oriel which is a french style cafe/ brasserie, it is fine, I have been there on my own a few times killing time before scans etc.

Bobbi - really hope DH manages to work his magic on that boiler, it is so depressing having no hot water and boilers are sooo expensive.

Anne - who is your scan with? I work in Hammersmith - only about 30 mins away  

Pixie - are you okay honey pie?? Thinking of you xx   OMG - of course pix - your test is on Friday!! xxxx

Nikki - I am in west london too! I am in Brook Green, how about you? I have met up with Tracey, Lainey, Pix, and Sam lives round the corner from me so I have seen her a few times.

Alegria - lovely to hear from you hon - I hope you are okay. Where are you having treatment these days?

Becks - are you out there my little one xxxx

Hiya Mir, Laura, Steph, Lainey, Lucy, Natasha, Fish, Purple, Anna, Ali, Little Jen, Nix, Angel, Donkey, Careys, Popsi and I know that I missed someone....... 

I am feeling pretty pleased with myself, I have cooked, a huge vat of spag bol, a pan of ratatouille and a another pan of butternut squash soup - all to go into my newly defrosted freezer - wow my life is so god damned rock n roll!!!! I did it all in 2 hours - so now am completely wiped out and on sofa!! 

Oh by the way I took the pill - so we are looking at tx starting in about 3-4 weeks   I am not holding out for much and expect we are looking at getting closure more than anything else but it needs to be done in order to move onto the next stage whatever that may be  

Hope you are all in good spirits x

(sorry there were loads of new posts but I had to post for fear of losing this one - some doesnt make sense anymore though!!)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Sweetie, I would absolutely LOVE you to be there but you have to put yourself first.
I don't know what to say cos you're so stressed with the wait anyway- another day will surely stress you more?
You don't need to decide yet hun,keep your stress down .
My ideal dream would be you test and get a lovely BFP and us girls (and DH) celebrate
What ever the result- you might decide you want to come anyway? 
xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Bobbi - its a beautiful hill in Shropshire! - you Londoners eh!   
Mirra - Bob's a big boy then! Emily was less than 16lb at her last weigh in, we're due to go again next week. DH wears the carrier anyway - gave that up when I thought I had a bit of a prolapse!  
Ally - glad you made your decision - you go for it. Is it a month pill then SP?
anne and kate  
Tracey - nits!  
Love ya
NW


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- Look at you all domesticated and cooking!!
Well done you- I have just had a bowl of oats so simple cos my chinese was so rancid  
The Oriel was nice yes so that could be a good plan I am soooooo excited about meeting you lovely ladies- I can't wait  

Nikki- Does that suit you hun?

Bob- I'm not sure if it's next door but it was nice.
Bet you are dying for a nice shower eh


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Istill look rather like a cornish pastie down below, ta Bobs!

Nicks - too right! Do you think it's the MacDonald's puree I'm giving him?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Miranda-


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Miranda: Ahh another lovely picture of Bobster...little cutie  

Ally: Hello my love. I'm OK - not too bad. Been out earlier for some sales shopping and ended up getting nothing cos couldn't be @rsed to try things on. I'm getting excited for your tx, think positive hun - things will hopefully be very different this time.  

Anne: Is it mad that I don't want to do a test   cos I'm too bloody scared!!

Bobbi: Hello hun  

Ahh bless - DH has just brought me a bowl full of apple crumble & ice cream..

Hi Nikki  

xxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - so sorry about that rancid chinese - a rubbish takeaway is so so upsetting   Yep I have been a proper Nigella today - I set myself goals and I have to achieve them, one was to fill up freezer with cooked meals, I had 2 weeks to do it all and of course left it until the last day available!! The Oriel sounds great unless I think of somewhere amazing (not likely)  

Bobbi/ Nicki  - I am on the pill so that they can time when I start tx, also there is a school of thought that says that it can help reduce high fsh/ rest ovaries prior to tx (not widely believed). I am on the pill for 1 month then on the SP. I have gone straight into tx before and stimmed without the pill, it has been pretty disastrous so this time I am giving it a shot, that along with DHEA, chinese herbs etc, I may even be really bad and do herbs throughout my treatment although this is undecided until I do more research.

Pix - wishing you so so so much      for your test - heres hoping you are the first success story of 2009!   I cant be bothered with sales anymore - I keep saying to myself why shop when you want to lose 2 stone - shop when you are slimmer but this has been going on for a year   and now I have tx coming up again I have another excuse not to lose weight!! 

Mir - OMG Mir that really does paint quite a graphic picture!!!!!!!!!!

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- defo not mad and I can totally understand.
All I can say is I am here for you either in person on Friday or phone etc when ever you need me.
  

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie - think   hunny, i still have that good feeling   Oooo apple crumble and ice cream sounds great.  I have defrosted a lemon cheesecake from m and s which we bought at xmas, think i will have a date with it later, just me the cheesecake and a rather large spoon  

Anne - thats awful hunny, bad chinese ugghhhh - we always stay with the same one now, we have tried different places but this one is best.  I am obsessed with food today, what is wrong with me?  

Ally - cant really blame the dhea for headache as i keep forgetting to take it, however from tomoz i will do as u suggest and start taking 2 with breakfast and one with tea   Good luck on this cycle hunny, i will be   for you, you just never know  

Bobbi - i was wondering about the pill as well?  Perhaps its cos its switches hormones off better than normal down regging but without all the horible side effects? 

Hi nicki, miranda and everyone.  Curry is nearly ready gotta go and shove nan bread in oven.  Me? obsessed with food? Never!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne thanks hun, that's so sweet of you to say.  
Here is a thought if I don't test for another week I will know what the result is anyway right? My only worry is, I'm on these estrogen pills which I think I will have to stop taking if preggers - Arrrrrggggghhhh help!! Dunno what to do  

Ally:I'm 2kg (not sure how many pounds that makes!) heavier after tx   What is that makes you put on weight? Is it the drugs or eating like a pig which is what I did.  

Kate: Thanks hun. I keep positive but still can't help but pooing myself  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not sure why they tell you to take the pill before tx.  I said I didn't want to and my consult at the Lister just said fine, and printed off a procotol which said - Antagonist protocol without OCP on the top so they can do it.  He didn't tell me why he had originally suggested the pill.  It maybe just to time your cycle and as I am fairly regular - 26 - 28 days it was Ok to do without it. 

The Oriel sounds good to me. I remember going on a blind date there years and years ago.

Kate, lemon cheesecake and a spoon sounds fab - enjoy

Pixie.  When Friday gets near you may find you just can't wait to test and know the answer.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening girls

i am impressed with the food obsession, wondering what I'm going to have for my next meal is one of my favourite pastimes, along with planning a weekly menu     .  I know that's sad but it helps me do my weekly shop.  Scares the bejesus out of DH though     he starts planning dinner at about 8.45pm by which time I'm ready to stab him with the kitchen knife.

Ali glad you made a decision, I think it's good to give it one more go..at least you know you've tried  

Miranda - I obviously missed something, but where exactly was this boil that has casued you so much trouble??  I'm intrigued!!!

Tracey -  I think we're going to have to chop your credit cards up   but not until you have got over the trauma of NITS        


My boss (the headteacher) is scareing (sp) me!  I emailed some work to the SMT and he again made quips about my drug use and finding time to discuss things after my exciting day on Monday.  Little does he know that the dildocam and news about slowly growing, few follies is not exciting.  Don't get me wrong he is trying to be supportive and it is funny and I do appreciate his support.

Take care
Donkey xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I think Tracey is right- you will more than likely need to know on Friday BUT, if you are thinking of leaving it for another day then please call the clinic and get their advice about the pills.
I'm just worried about you that's all- I want you to be OK


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

OK, thanks girls - I'll wait and see then. 
Anne when is your 2nd scan at the Lister? I guess you'll know on Friday but I'm reckon you'll need to go back there after 4 days of stimms? 

 Donkey.

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Not too sure, I will prob stimm 17th Jan ish so after that I guess. 
Am I right in thinking that they scan you first thing in the morning at Lister so they can get results back for the afternoon?
Early suits me I gues as I can get back to work straight after and DH only needs to book half days off


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Pixie

love Donkey xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne not sure how the Lister works hon. Ally can probably tell you. Am I right in thinking your scan on 9th Jan is your baseline scan?

Donkey: How is stimming going? You are on day 5? When is your next scan?

xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne honey - you are right they usually scan in the morning, I usually get an an appointment for about 9 or 10am. 

I didnt want it to happen but I am already transfixed by BB


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Me too ally, i dont know why but verne is really giving me the heeby geebies    OMG scan at 9 or 10 in the morning, i'll have to be on train by 7.00am 

Hi donkey, anne, pixie, bobbi, tracey and everyone


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne.  The Lister is usually very flexible in terms of timing, particularly if you don't insist on the same person scanning you each time.  I think all the scan nurses are really great. It probably depends on how busy you are but if you remind them of your long journey they should be accomodating.  Jason only needs to go with you on the crucial day of EC if you don't need him for emotional support.  
I am very self sufficient (Steve would say far too self sufficient) so he didn't come to any of my appointments apart from EC.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Kate - don't worry you can have scans a little later - up until about 11.30 I think (although don't quote me on that!)

I am strangely warming to Coolio!! 

Anne - Tracey is right all the sonographers are wonderful. I am particularly fond of Liz but have also had Alison and Jalia - Liz is my complete fave   I am VERY different to Tracey - Ben has come to almost all of my appointments as we never know from one to the next if we are going to be cancelled or have difficult decisions to make and I get super emotional so need him there. I am going to try and be a bit more self sufficient this time though, it may take a bit of pressure off the whole thing but we will see.........

A xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pix - I took oestrogen till 12 weeks, but cut down to one a day, so don't worry about that. You could try my brand of aversion therapy and test every single day this week? I found it a lot easier to test when I knew there wouldn't be a line -kinda took the terrible dread out of it. I still had that horrible sick feeling of dashed dreams each time but it wasn't that cataclysmic crash I had waiting till day 14.

Donkey - it was (ahem   ) between the labia and the leg! Ew. It would swell up and swell up - couldn't avoid it cos of where it was - until it was five or six inches long, running front to back, before it burst. Been having them seven years, yet only got referred this year!
The first time I had it, it was excised in the surgery with only an anaesthetic spray and oh my. I actually remember that pain, seven years ago, better than childbirth half a year ago...
Re your head, I'm thinking that people DO find tx exciting, oddly... but his comments may feel a bit inappropriate! Perhaps you can gently hint that it's not on to probe too hard?!

Anne - I was coming from a few hours away too, and managed to get 11-12 appointments, which was a LOT easier. Esp when you're there every couple of days at the end - and you have to be there at sparrow's fart for EC. Pete came with me each time and i found it such a help, him driving and being all stoical and manly and stuff. I play the swooning damsel sometimes!  
But seriously, to travel all the way back on your own if it's bad news, is rubbish. And if it's good news you could have a slap-up lunch in Gordon Ramsay's place just down the river! Mmmn, Gordon Ramsay...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- I have no choice, he insists on coming with me as it's such a long way hun- if I was having them in Birmingham then he would be ok about me going alone.
I am however gonna speak to the scan girls to see if they have patients who have the odd scans at local clinics, then I wil contact Priory to see whats what. 

Pix- I think it is a baseline scan yes x

Allly- `I did watch BB last night and have Sky+ it tonight so I may watch it xx 

I am shattered ladies and need to go to my lovely snugly electric blanketed bed!!

Pix- Keep those worries at bay hun  

Catch up tomorrow lovlies, sweet dreams
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anne - Oriel works for me!

Ally - Ladbroke Grove

Bobbi - The weather was warm, mostly 22 to 25, quite windy, suited me fine I don't like it too hot.

I am tired, getting old, need to go to bed, sweet dreams


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

hello again

hi pixie- yes it is day5 and seems to be going well thanks.  DH generally does my jabs although i can do it if he's not here - just find it a little difficult pressing the button at the end and holding it still.  Also I don't like looking     .  I start the orgalutron tomorrow, so 2 injections  
I have a scan Monday morning so fingers crossed that things are growing inside.  I've had a few aches and twinges, so fingers crossed it's all working.
i hope your 2ww isn't dragging and you can remain  

Anne - I'm fairly self sufficient...DH comes to consultant appts, EC and ET but I do scans and blood tests on my own.  Everyone is different though, just do what you feel comfy with  and I only travel in from Herts.

Miranda, that sounds so painful.  I have to confess that I have had a boil, nay a large spot, in that region too.  I was mortified and I went to my GP who gave me antibiotics.  It was so painful, so with one that size you must have been in agony   . My GP said it's just like getting a spot anywhere else...the pore gets blocked...
I think my head is trying to show his support because i was so upset when I told the senior team that I would need time off. (I looked so upset they thought i was going to say I was dying of cancer).  He is a stickler for attendance, and in all honesty so am I, I never go sick.  Also I only started at the school in September and I was worried he thought I'd got the job on false pretences ( I actually applied after my first failed IVF when I felt I had to take control of something).  I shall see how things go.

I have to say BB holds no appeal to me.  I have never watched ANY BB!!  I do like I'm a celebrity though  

Love D xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls I am with you on the going to bed early thing, problem is Ben is a bit of a night owl and gets upset if I go to bed before him all the time, particularly Friday/ Saturday nights - so I must struggle on   Oh well we have Definately Maybe to watch.

Oh Nikki very close to me and Sam then.  

Donkey - hope you are positively brimming over with follies on Monday     

A xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Ally, so do I    

I'm the same, I need my sleep.  During term time I'm in bed by 9.30  

Going to watch my gavin and stacey dvd, nothing on tv.  
D xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes Donks - excruciating! Hopefully that's my last. The cons thought it was a blocked hair follicle and that I'd had three or four different boils, but I kept saying it was just the one, that had burst in different places, that it got that big. He evidently didn't believe me and told me it was a 15-min operation, but when i woke he had taken an hour, gone in really deep and left me with inches of stitches, hence the pastie effect! Ew.
Your head sounds lovely - and that could be a real boon. A lot of my colleagues and bosses were such arsewipes about my tx. But the few who were wonderful made up for it somewhat.

Ally - Pete's a night owl too, but I've been getting up every day at 5/6am with no let-up for so long I just can't keep my eyes open a lot of the time. When I did it for work I'd get so, so tired as I'd do lates, earlies, lates, earlies... At least this is fairly consistent. Thank God I'm redundant now - the new shifts start at 5.30am, so I'd have had to get up at 3am!
I find grabbing him for a quickie after dinner often mollifies him about my old lady habits!

Where's your sis? She's disappeared again! Becka - come back this instant!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Miranda: Testing everyday?     You are brave! I am a real chicken hun   

Off to bed now- sweet dreams my lovelies.  

pix xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's called aversion therapy Pix!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

must go to bed just bookmarking as been away from computer over the "holidays"


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey girls, sorry for delay - I've just been reading all your messages for the last two days!! Also got paranoid I was waffling on a bit TOO much and everyone would think I was a psycho and report me to the moderator, and Al would disown me!!! 
But Al’s such a good sis and told me not to be so silly and to get right back on here, so here I am. I have literally cried at some of the messages I’ve seen (and not just the lovely welcome ones addressed to me personally – thank you so much everyone). This is already the most amazing support, especially with my lovely sis already well and truly part of the PR gang! I am absolutely lost with the abbreviations, but hoping to get the hang of them soon! I will also take a little while to catch up on everyone’s situs, but how lovely to know everyone really knows how we are all feeling.

Don't know where to start on replies so will send more tomorrow , but for now, big HI to all. What a lot of us there are!  
It's so sweet to be missed, thank you, and I promise to up the ante!! 
Pixie (aka the missing Millard) - I love your honesty on the wind front. I was a bit blocked up myself during it all I must admit. Lots of prunes for you young lady.
Bobbi - I feel your pain - haven't had a kitchen for 2-1/2 months - Sooooo sick of micro meals, although I got creative and cooked rice on the woodburner tonight!! DH promised kitchen by Xmas, but no such luck, and then he totalled the cooker during an emergency stop in the van, so I had to order a new one - Nooooooo! As I keep telling him, I am a VERY understanding wife!!
Als darling - will speak to you tomorrow 10 times no doubt (plus on here), but yes, also watched some BB (Arggghhh - have not done that for a while) and could get hooked. Question is, have we got time for BB AND FF??!! I already know I could become extremely addicted to FF. Think I may have to give up work.
(I wish)
I really should be in bed - haven't had an early night for weeks, and there are suitcases where once there were bags. Only one more day of pigging out tomorrow, then it's off to the gym for me Monday (well, we'll see - don't want to send my body into shock) - think I'm going to have to tell them I've been backpacking for 6 months. Now who said 75 pages ago something about wearing two sports bras - loved that. You all seem like very funny lovely ladies, and I already feel very touched to be part of the gang, albeit a newbie. Right, the lids are going on the sauvignon and the after eights, and I'm away to me bed ...
Night night, sleep well, and speak soon, B XX


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Yay, think I was the last to post - surely that wins some sort of FF prize?! XX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry honey - I pipped you to the post


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll go last to prevent any sibling rivalry!!   

Night all xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

After a few requests we have decided to set up a PR bumps and babes thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170873.0

This is for all the ladies with BFP's and their gorgeous little bubba's  As you know the PR thread can get quite busy at times, and sometimes members who lurk dont feel they can post, or do post only to find they cant keep up. Of course no one is restricted to one thread, you can post on both but I ask that pgy/baby chat is kept to the new thread.

I'm also requesting can we keep one line posts to a minimum? We do have the chat room which is open 24/7. You can also set up your own private room that is password protected so it would just be you guys.

If anyone has any questions/problems feel free to PM me

Dakota xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Becks- Nice to have you back, never feel like you can't share anything with us lot- we're all or have been in the same boat at he end of the day so if anyone's gonna understand it's us PR's.  

Miranda- Thanks for your advice on the scan times, I think I will ask for a really early one for my second time to just see how we get on, then we can get back to work half day. Where did you used to park?
Hope you're healing well and that Robert is good today- his pic is lovely
Mr Ramsay.....        

Dakota- Sounds like a nice idea  

Pix-  

Alls-  

Morning to everyone else
 
Anne


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

morning all!

MIL here at moment, although she booked into a hotel! She is coming back to cook dinner later so can't moan.

X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Laura hun- How you all doing?
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah we are all fine. Tim has done the last two nights so I'm fresh as a daisy.. for today anyway.

Right I must go and make up some bottles as next feed is due in 45 mins and only just put the last one down.. you never know there may even b time for me to have a cup of tea and a banana before the next 'feeding time at the zoo' starts!

XX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning Anne honey  

Now I hope I am not going to speak out of turn and this is just my opinion....

Dakota - I completely understand why you would ask that there is no bump/ baby chat on this thread as there are a lot of us out there who have not got there yet, and yes it can be hard sometimes hearing about life after IF, but I am pretty sure that the feeling here is that once you are a team PR member you are always a team PR member and if we were to isolate those who have got pregnant or had babies then we would probably be excluding some of the best loved and most knowledgable girls who help us all on a daily basis. I think it would be impossible for these girls to come on here and not talk about what is going on in their daily life, how their pregnancies are developing, how breast feeding is going, they are simply at a later stage of their PR journey. We are a very bonded gang and I don't think that anyone begrudges the girls their happiness when they have been through so so much to get there. I strongly believe that if the pregnant girls and mums moved elsewhere we would probably all follow suit! 

Just wanted that down for the record xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

If I could just add that I think it is lovely that the girls get somewhere to talk about their babies in more detail I just don't want them to feel uncomfortable and like they cannot chat about bumps/ babes here too!! x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- I get what you are saying about the Bumps thread actually.
xxx

Just watching PS I love you and am in bloody tears - it's such a sad film


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello again!

Anne - park in Battersea Park just over the bridge - it's a really easy short walk and you can go round the park and have a coffee and a cake before/after.

Now missy - DO NOT THINK of going back to work half a day after going all that way for a scan! Tisk.

Honestly, you will SO regret it - you'll be completely knackered.
I was knackered working every day in between scans - totally shattered - and I don't think it helped my tx at all.

Ally - aww, sweetheart, thanks!

It is hard to stop myself banging on about Robert, so I'll be taking advantage of the new thread while still being here too. Then when I need to babble on and on about baby stuff I'll not feel dreadful about doing it, because I really don't want to put off new Team PR members who'll think they've stumbled on some sort of creche!

Thanks to Dakota for setting that up - hope there won't be too much more modding required!

Shall we all set a day of the week, too, where we hit the chat room? There's so many of us now I reckon we could populate the chat room for a couple of hours one night a week? Be so nice - maybe we could get snacks in?!!  

Or we could make it once a month - perhaps on the 13th, because we laugh in the face of bad luck on Team PR!

I reckon I'd feel like I had a social life then!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Mir - pleasure - all from the heart - I also feel that the baby talk helps keep me in touch with reality - for a while I couldnt even talk about pregnant ladies let alone see them and I really think that the bump/ baby talk has stopped me getting bitter and isolated. I do think it is good you have somewhere exclusively for bump/ baby chat but I think it would be hard to come on here and say nothing about Robert. Its like me saying "how are you mir?" and you answering "fine" when really you want to say "awful, Robert kept me up all night as he is teething/ got a cold/ etc etc" 

Anne - are you driving up honey? 

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mir- Battersea Park it is then!
I'm lucky with my work as I work my brother (he's the boss!!) so if things do get tough I can just go home or whatever.
The downside is of course, cos it's a family business I worry about sales/££££ etc etc.
But I will be careful, I promise.
How many scans do you think I will have in total? 
I have script for 15 days of stimms.
Will only buy as I need to as fazeley Pharmacy are pretty local and they said as long as I order by 11am I can colect that day!
Ps, You don't babble on about Robert- he is a beautiful gift and you love him to bits and are proud of him, you just share that with us girls.
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Next Friday we are getting the train as it's late appt but from there on we will drive.
Did you go into work after your scans?
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne wht drugs u on?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- 375 menopure - 15 days
Cetrotide - 7 days
Ovitrelle- x 1
30 x Cyclogest


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mir - good idea about the chat room arrangement - made me laugh about the snacks and feeling like you had a social life!     

Anne - I'm starting to think through all the logistics now too and going a bit  

Laura - hope MIL makes you a lovely dinner.  And hope you get to have at least a cuppa today  

Have a lovely day all!

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Im up for a chat room night! can we bring popcorn, walnut whips, and diet coke?  

Laura - glad you managed to have a cuppa hunny, ohhh m-i-l cooking dinner for you? Lucky girl wish someone was cooking dinner 4 me im just shovelling pringles im my gob  need to get rid of all naughty food before starting diet 

Personally i dont mind anyone on here talking about their bumps or their babies, no-one should feel like they cant stay on here just cos they've got a bump or a bubba.  We have all had such a long journey to get to where we are and the way i see it is that you girls are my friends.  A lot of my "real" friends have got pregnant and had babies but i still see them and hold their little ones, i cant see what the difference is.  Maybe im just being blonde  

Hi anne - i was hoping to get either early or late appointments too so that i would only have to take half day holiday 

Becka - nice to have you back hunny  

Ally - hi hunny, how are u this fine sunday?  

Bobbi glad the boiler is fixed bet u enjoyed ur bath  

Ali27 - i tried the same with dates hun and got into a complete mess  

Well dh is watching villa on tele and has just announced he will cook the dinner tonight - yes - there is a god  

Hello to everyone hope ur all enjoy this cccccold sunday

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi girlies and thanks again for the welcome backs (Anne, Kate, Miranda etc)! I forget who's said what as soon as I start writing my post!! Bobbi glad your boiler's back on!! Will take it steady with BB!  
Sorry a bit late but been busy ironing!! also had lovely chat with old friend of mine. Really had to force myself to call her as I just don't feel like calling anyone at the mo (other than Al!), but don't know why I worried as we had a lovely chat and she was brilliant (our surrogate scouser mum Heath Al).

Al, I thought that was really sweet what you said about PR mums and mums to be, and very true. (Congratulations by the way - Laura, and Caitlin I think?) 
It also gives hope doesn't it, because how would we all carry on if no one ever had any success?! Having said that I am finding it hard to be around anyone else in the 'real world' who is preggers without having suffered to get there!! Being totally honest and hoping that doesn't make me sound awful!! Just being a bit of a hermit at the mo really, but will come out of it. Will have to tomorrow - is it acceptable to go to work in PJ's?

thank you very much for the list of where we're all at - I really need to print and study that! Now who sent that - Steph? Sorry if got that wrong. Need to make notes as I am reading!!!

Anne, and Kate? Just thought I'd pass on some info re: scans and time off work.

Anne - you and Al sound in similar situs (which you've probably talked about already), with you working for your bro and Al working for our dad - can be the best and the worst. Poor Al suffers from terrible worry. I worried about being off work, but not THAT much!!
Anyway, my company are not usually the best about time off etc, but when I started the IVF my boss found out about my rights (for his benefit and mine!), and was advised by a HR company that I am allowed 20 days off additional leave for IVF on top of any normal sick leave (having checked our company manual no specific sick leave was given - it is down to the discretion of your boss). Anyway, I don't know if this would apply to all but might be worth finding out about/bearing in mind. Anne/Al - as I've said above, I know this is different/more difficult for you two. I did take a few days off, and am glad I did, although work was hellish when I got back, so it's all a juggling act. Oh for a disgustingly rich DH eh?!

Will be thinking of you next week Anne. 

And Pixie - think you are testing end next week so keeping everything crossed for you too sis. 

Bye for now lovely girls....... (although will still be keeping an eye on things thisavvie). I need to go and eat a load of bisciuts before diet starts (or DH eats them all)

Al, just called you, but no worries if you're busy stocking the freezer poppet XXXX


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Arh sorry - just realised Caitlin is baby Caitlin, so it's well done Jen and Paul. Can't imagine my DH posting on here - he'd be far too scared (and probably say something really imappropriate!)
SOooo dreading work tomorrow    
Need to continue with the housework but will just sip my tea and continue with the biscuits for a little while longer. Am still in PJ's - decadent or just plain disgusting?! Happy Sundays XX


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Omigod I am Billy no mates - where is everyone?!! 
STEPH - belated thank you very much for the list, (now saved to favourites) and you do look v lovely in your photo - lovely bump (not just saying that!)
Right, cannot put it off any longer - gonna HAVE to get back to the cleaning (if you saw my building site house you'd know why - it is DISgusting!!)
Maybe see some of you later. If not then soon, and good luck to all of us returning to work tomorrow - it will be a little easier once we get Monday out of the way.
Right, just gonna send a couple of long overdue texts, THEN I'll do the hoovering XX


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Becka I'm impressed at your slovenliness    (if there is such a word) i feell terribly guilty if I'm still in my pjs half an hour after i've got up!  However at the other end of the day it is a race to get back in them, they are after all my favourite outfit.  On a cold winters day (all this week) when I have got back from my allotment, muddy and cold, I have a bath and am in my pjs by 4.45pm!!  No guilt then!
I also didn't have a kitchen for 4 months, just a stand pipe and a microwave.  The walls were bare brick and the dloor needed screeding.  Awful, I sympathise.  

Well I have taken down my tree and had a good clean and bad lunch of nachos, grated cheese, jalapenos and salsa all the microwave.  It's still christmas until tomorrow!   

DH trod in cat poo near the compost bin and then trod it through the kitchen and living room before he realised...YUCK.  It's probably   our cats though and it was buried in a pile of leaves.

Bye for now
D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

just picking up the thread.
Happy new year to all
xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Donkey - an allotment eh?  Very impressive.  i have tried growing veg etc in my little garden but find that i dont have the time in the summer to properly devote to it. Think that this year I will stick to courgettes (cos they are so easy to grow) and perhaps tomatoes.  Your lunch has made be salivate  

Becka - sounds like you are having a perfect Sunday - apart from the cleaning of course  

Kate - enjoy dinner being cooked for you  

Nix - happy new year!!   Hope your dreams come true in 2009  

Bobbbi - with you ont he chat room - just tell me what to do but I would be hopeless if i had to do anything.  Got a new camera for Chrimbo and its still in its box as too scared to try setting it up incase I get all in a muddle  

Related to what Becka said - do you take the time off for IVF as annual leave or sick or extra days?  I have booked it all as annual leave but only work for a small organisation.  What do others do?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, the tree is down, house is spotless and guests have gone...we finally have the house to ourselves for the first time in ages...


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Ali I love my allotment.  We got it last march with my dad.  Last year we were a bit disorganised but we are being much better now we have time to plan it.  We also have 8 chickens which keep us supplied in fresh happy eggs.

Re time off work - I'm in a different situation to most as I don;t have a choice.  As a teacher I can;t take holiday, so have to be upfront. I can't re arrange meetings or catch up when I get back as my lessons have to be taught when timetabled.  Saying that as assistant head I don't have a heavy teaching load so not so many lessons have to be covered, but the kids hate inconsistency when you're not there and it has a really negative effect.    Also everyone is aware you are not in school as your name is on the cover board.  My role also means I can do some strategic stuff at home .  
I don't see why you should have to take it as annual leave, you need THAT time to relax.  IF as a medical condition, the amount of times I have been severely ill and drugged because of AF confirms that in my opinion.  But I know it's difficult as you don;t want to rock the boat.  Maybe it's easier for me, the choice is removed??

I'm attempting to cook something from the waggamama cook book for dinner, wish me luck! 

Love donkey xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Donkey - I love Waggamamma's!!  I love any food right now actually!  Still doing this Zita West detox and today is day 3 out of 7    

Would love chickens too - my dad and step mum keep 4 chickens in Devon where they live in the middle of nowhere and its so lovely fetching the fresh eggs each day.  They fancy themselves as right Tom and Barbara's!!

The time off issue is a tough one.  My boss knows the situation and has been really good to me about time off before - had compassionate leave when cat died, 2 days off for lap and dye which were not recorded as sick, day off when I was diagnosed with POF etc so I feel I dont want to rock the boat.  Also, I get 30 days leave per year and had to carry 4 across from last year as I hadn't had chance to take them all so its not like i am short of leave now.  Plus this time - first go - i want to book the 2 weeks off to give myself the best chance.  probably dont really need to have all that time off.  

Beach - enjoy the house to yourselves


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening everyone!! And happy new year! (managed to post that before 12th night (just!) - that's better than my christmas cards....)

Haven't posted for days - didn't make it into work on new year's eve, didn't make any parties and spent all of 1st Jan in PJs too. Cold came back (again - worse than ever!. Feeling a bit better now, and a few days of not doing anything much have helped.

Now starting to panic about treatment - AF due Thursday or Friday, and I then contact hospital to (a) get weighed humiliatingly and see if they will even offer to treat me at all (has this spurred me on to say no to sweets/ biscuits/cakes and all seaonal goodies? Well, not very much. I try really hard (or have a day in bed and only eat soup) and find my weight has gone up 2lbs. Then I go out, have a long walk, stop for coffee and cake (yesterday) and this morning I had lost the 2lbs!! Don't really know what I think - possibly best to try to be calm about it all and say: if I feel better and they offer treatment, fine. If they don't offer and say I have more weight to lose, then I can use the time to feel fully fit again. I must try to enjoy all my cakes and chocolate vicariously through the posts on here!

Beachy - I was so sad reading your post. I think that doing something special - like the lunch you are having -honouring the date and your memories of that time and that pregnancy is a really lovely thing to do. All best wishes. 

Bobbi - glad your boiler issues are now sorted. I couldn't cope without hot water at all. I managed a month without a kitchen (needed new floor first, and timed it badly one year so from 16th Nov until 6 Jan had no functioning kitchen in my kitchen, and my new kitchen all in its flatpacks (or not so flat for oven and fridge) in my living room, as well as my borrowed camping stove and kettle... it was a challenge!

Laura - so pleased your whole family are together now, and that MIL is sorting your dinner. Impressed and amazed that you are managing to post as well as sort feeding!! Hope your family are all being supportive and helpful, and that you do manage regular full nights of more than 45mins at a time sleep!

Donkey - glad you are on the way with this cycle of treatment. Hope you aren't having any problems with the stims (apart from injecting them!), and if you are going to your allotment regularly I hope the weather stays as nice as it has been recently - cold and crisp and sunny is fine, warm and wet more fun staying in PJs all day...

Ali - I am sure you will be doing the right thing with time off if you take into account your boss and your own circs. I have varied wildly through different treatments, at first taking leave and flexi time for everything but ending up so stressed and unhappy it wasn't surprising things didn't work out (having not enough annual leave left to then take to actually have a break); but then I also obsess too much if I take too much time. This time round I hope to get signed off by GP (After I tried to meet work halfway by trying to change hours/look at working fewer days per week and taking leave - boss did nothing to move this forward, and in large and overly bureaucratic social work department it is his job to sort this out!!) for 3 weeks at least. Trying not to feel bad about it, but think I am still angry that although my various bosses (have had five in current job) have all been relatively sympathetic they don't actually do anything useful, so even if i have time off my workload just builds up when I am off. Hopefully this go will be all you need, so the problem won't arise again. 

Nix - Happy New Year!

Jen and Paul - congratulations on the safe arrival of Caitlin!!!

Becks - welcome (sorry I am so late with this). Hope we are all helpful and welcoming - even if some (like me) struggle to keep up with posting often enough!

Kate - hope DH cooked something good for dinner. I agree with you and Ally and others who have posted to say they don't mind bumps and baby talk on this thread - helps keep us full of hope. But also think a separate thread is a good idea if it gives more chance for people to talk about specific baby related stuff. Probably wouldn't make a difference to how much/little I keep up - I have decided to get broadband at home and that will make more of a difference to my ability to stay up to date! 

Anne - sorry I live too far away to meet up on 9th. Will be thinking of you, and hope it all goes well.

Miranda - your comments about the cornish pasty made me laugh out loud!   Sounds painful and horrible though - hope all stitches and unhelpful doctors are soon out of the picture for good and you can keep on enjoying your redundancy.

Tracey - so sorry to hear about the nits!! One of my nieces (but not her sister?!) keeps getting them, and they have some super-resistant strain, so all you can do is get out the nit comb and the tea tree oil conditioner (or another similar but much more expensive product) and keep doing the comb-through every few days. I have returned from visits and ended up buying the stuff - so convinced by itching that I have them, but no evidence yet... These are the things we need to be reminded of about motherhood!! The joys, the delights, the sleepless nights, the nits!

Pixie - hope you are holding up ok. Less than a week to go now, and I am sure if you want leave testing to the last day then that is the right choice for you. I can understand the urge to test early - and have done so myself - but it's never really made me less anxious. Should have tried Miranda's aversion therapy route maybe!!   that you get the good news you deserve to start 2009 in style.

everyone else - sorry to everyone I have left out. I can't keep up ( or I need to indulge my addiction more and post more often!)
Here's hoping we all find 2009 a year of happiness, health and good fortune.
love
Elinor xx


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi everyone!!  Happy New Year and I hope you all had a fantastic christmas!  I decided to have a christmas break from thinking about tx.  DH and I are booked on an open evening at Nurture and Care Notts - just to see what they say before we consider our next move.  We're still waiting for the AMH result to come back but we've decided to give IVF one last shot before we move onto donor eggs.  I cannot keep putting myself through rubbish response forever - its not good for my sanity.  I've also started taking DHEA - 25mg twice a day.

Sending lots of luck to those of you going through tx - I'm off to catch up on this thread properly xxx

Sarah


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi girls
Have almost finished the cleaning, but couldn't resists a quick peek on here before I finish the bathroom (still in my PJ's!!), then I am going to reward myself with a large glass of wine and some (taped) Corrie (if DH will let me - he hates it with a passion - Corrie not wine!)

Donkey, you put me to shame with everything you've done. so impressed by allotment, AND chickens!! Mine and Al's m & d have chickens too, and I also love collecting the eggs - nothing like a nice free range egg! Can't wait to have a cooker to cook eggs and anything else on. Got the Waga cookbook for xmas, so will be comparing recipes with you soon! I hope you're feeling OK so far with the treatment, and bad luck with the cat poo!!

Ali - can we swap courgette and tomato tips in the summer as mine were a disaster, mnd you, was that because there was NO sun this summer?!! I know your treatment is a little way off, but good luck for it. I definitely think you should be able to take time off as sick leave - what we have IS a medical condition. 

Elinor - well done on mammoth post!! Thank you for welcome - everyone has been so lovely, and I am already finding it SUCH a comfort, especially as DH is useless most of the time (especially this w/e!!) Good luck with waiting list. I hope you have lots of good support up there (obviously you do on here).

Is there a general consensus on how long to leave it between cycles? I did mine before xmas, with IUI on the 18th Dec, and am probably planning to go for it again in Feb, but have heard you should maybe wait 3 months? I guess ultimately it's just what you feel you can handle.

I have a situ I'm going to have to get my head round. I have a lovely friend who had her first baby in the middle of December. She's texted me recently about meeting up, and I just got another one this eve saying she wants me to meet her baby. It's lovely, but I just don't know what to text back as I am still feeling pretty delicate after disappointment of failed IUI only days ago. She's absolutely lovely, and I'm really happy for her, but seeing her and baby will also mean having to go and buy baby stuff and I'm just not sure I am up to that yet. She got pregnant at the drop of a hat and it was especially hard to hear her happy news as we'd spent a lot of time together the months before, when I was having tests and being told bad news - I told her everything (and she was lovely, as all my friends have been), but then suddenly said she was pregnant. She and her boyfriend has been on verge of splitting up only months before and basically she was the last person in the world I thought was preparing for motherhood. Everyone we know was really surprised. I hope I am not sounding bitter and twisted - I love her to bits and am obviously so happy for her, it just came as a bit of a shock. You know there are some friends you expect to hear it from and others you don't? I guess if I'm totally honest I was a bit hurt that I'd been pouring out all my stuff, but she didn't with me, but I guess that's just me being selfish. I think I would have found it a lot easier if I'd have known it was on the cards. Thank god she told me on the phone, so couldn't see my tears! I also don't want to bring her down with my depressed droaning about IVF! Anyway, thanks for letting me get that off my chest! I think I will have to send a fobbing off hi for now and hope I feel up to it in a week or two.

Bye for now - gonna grab that wine, and no doubt be back on again before the night is out.
Have packed gym kit ready for the new me tomorrow!!

Al, are you there honey? 
XXXXX


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Becka sis: Hello my darling.   With you being here it's like having 2 Ally's on this thread which is wonderful!!! You girls have your hearts in the right place and just like Ally you are one helpful lady.   Thanks for all your good wishes for me hun. I wish with all my heart 2009 brings both you and Ally a healthy baby or two or three - let's not push it for more eh?!!  

Ally sis: I am TOTALLY with you on the new babies and bumps thread. I just can't understand why girls feel bad talking about their babies or bumps here. Take Laura.What is more natural for her than talking about her babies? We all know she's been through a lot until now and we all would absolutely love to hear from her or anyone else's baby stories and I very much doubt anyone would find this offensive plus as we will all be mommies soon it is an experience for us to learn what we need to do when we have our babies. Having said that if the girls with babies and bumps want their own thread there is nothing we can do but hope they won't abandon the PR thread where they will be missed very much. 
Anyway how are you my darling?  

Anne: How is your Sunday going my dear?

Elinor: I'm good - thanks hun. Miranda's aversion therapy is not for me, I am no-where near as brave as she is. I'll keep suffering in silence until the test day comes  

Ali: Sounds like you have a great boss - count yourself lucky. My bosses are total b.itches!! I used 7 days of my holiday plus Xmas break we all get given and only had to take 3 unpaid days to make up the time for my tx in December. I just checked my pay slip and they cut a chunk out of my salary for those 3 days   

Donkey: I guess you are too busy cleaning the cat poo at the mo   Good luck with your scan   

Kate: You and your walnut whips   

I've been a good wife today   It's my DH's birthday tomorrow so I cooked him a roast dinner today, bought him a bday cake and I even managed to get him a gift while he was chatting to his friend in the shop earlier on. He was very impressed with my skills !  

Oh one last thing - I DON'T WANT TO GO BACK TO WORK TOMORROW   

Lots of love everyone...

Pixie xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Had a nice relaxing day doing s.o.d. all and now dh is cooking me a mixed grill for tea.  We just found our our fridge freezer is broken in the garage, luckily not a lot of food wasted as i had eaten most of it   And have managed to save a raspberry pavlova and an apple crumble 

Oohhh becka thats a hard one hunny.  Im afraid i would find that very hard 2 do at the moment, and i would also send the fobbing off message.  If she is a good friend would she understand you not wanting to be around around newborns?  Im fine with babies from about 6months up but newborns just tear me apart   My nieces first birthday is next friday with the party on saturday, and im so hoping dh's friend doesnt go as his wife had a little boy on the 18th december and everyone knows our situation and im sure they will all be staring at me to see how i react, and what if they want me to hold him?  OMG i sound a right nutter   Enjoy ur wine hunny after all that cleaning u deserve it  

Swinz - good luck with ur own eggies hun, its my last go too so fingers crossed for both of us  

Elinor - wow hunny im impressed with that post   Good luck with the diet hun, im starting mine wednesday as still have pavlova and apple crumble left 

Ali27 - My boss has been really good too with having time off but think if i get to egg collection this time i will prob take more time off just to relax a bit more  

Donkey - what is the waggamamma cook book? 

Nix01 - hi hunny bun how u doing? 

Beachy - enjoy ur own home and ur own space, lovely isnt it?  

Anne - where are you today my brummie buddy?  

Pixie - hi petal hope ur ok, not long to go now.   I dont wanna go back tomorrow either   Your bosses! what unfeeling cows  

Natasha - where u gone hunny?    

Well dh has cooked steak, sausage, chicken, chips, garlic mushrooms, onion rings, oh and peas   

Hi to laura, fishy, ally, miranda, purple, ophelia, bobbi, jennig, littlejenny, steph, tracey, and everyone else 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh gawd, I remember that feeling so well Becks! A colleague who was/is the hardest piece going - but funny and nice in her own way - knew I had been having tx and when she got pregnant - by accident when she took antibiotics while on the pill - she came over and flashed a 12-week scan pic at me covertly.

I went so pink and couldn't identify the feelings I had, I just didn't know what to say, but I managed to keep my end up I think.

I rationalised it later and thought, well, having a baby is one of the worst things she could have imagined, so in a way I couldn't feel jealous. Plus, I didn't want her baby, I wanted mine! Thank the lord that I got preg while she was though - the receptionists kept saying, 'doesn't it make you annoyed her going round all over confident and pregnant' - but actually, I was in such a better position, knowing how lucky I was and how much I was going to love being a mum. She went back to work at 12 weeks!

It's going to be really hard holding her baby, and only you know whether you can handle it. But she's been a good friend, bah! I think in your shoes I would just make sure you met in a situation you could escape from quickly if it all got too much.

Ali - ouch, a detox? That must make you feel like eating anything that's not nailed down!

Elinor and Donks - I got my first tx as time off sick after asking my editor. Then the next one my other boss - I had many! - said I couldn't do it a second time, that i was being cheeky, and I thought, well, it's less pressure that way anyway. Because I was going to Turkey it was like a holiday, so I would have felt a little bit cheeky!
As it happened I came back and thought, bugger it - I really feel tender after EC and ET etc, and I want to have the best chance, so i went to the GP and he singed me off till test day - another week.
Faaabulous.
I could indulge my aversion therapy fully!  

Hi Swinz!

Nix, dwahling! I must get cracking our awards. I feel it's been too long since we held a prizegiving.  

Beach - I took down our tree today too! It feels bare in here...

Pix - honestly, when I start to go on and on I am really DULL.   You'll thank me for keeping my crapola off this thread! How are you feeling about the looming test day? Are you keeping a 2WW diary?

Hi Kate!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- love your new profile pic x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Becka my best friend had twins lately and I only went to see her twice in 7 weeks. Even though she is my best friend and her babies are IVF babies I just didn't feel ready emotionally so no you are not being selfish in thinking this way - it's very natural. I'm sure she can wait a bit longer before introducing her baby to you, try to make up excuses until you are totally ready hun. 

Hello Kate - mmmmm raspberry pavlova!! I love it.  

Miranda: No hun, you can't be dull even if you wanted to. We don't want you to go anywhere,we love you with your babies, bumps, poo and sick stories... Oh you are going to make me cry... not that I am all emotional anyway!
What is a 2ww diary- mine is empty!?  

Hello beach  

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello Pix x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Emotional? Extra emotional, Pix? That's a VERY good sign...

Ta for saying I can't be dull! But - and this IS panto season, so say it after me, 'Oh, yes I can!' As ditchwater.

Cor - fancy you being all full of hormonal emotional things. Hmmn. *strokes DHEA beard thoughtfully*

Beachie - thanks babes! I love his expression, but I had to try and cut all sorts of detritus out of the pic due to a messy food incident!

Are you on the wine, dear? God, I love it when people leave after a few days - it's bliss to have space and peace again.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Just back home from 5 hour round trip and wanted to say hello before getting PJ's on a and settling down on sofa for some serious rest- feeling shattered to be honest.

Becks- Hope you enjoyed the vino and Corrie hun- I too am a bit of a soap fan!!
Looks like I will be watching BB as well  


Pix- Hi sweetie pie- I am ok but so so tired so having an early night.
How you holding up?  

Ally hun- I will bring a copy of that CD on Friday for you- I had a quick listen on my Ipod on the way back just now and I reckon in the right surroundings (ie, not in the car when some  hole is trying to cut you up and Jason is having a bit of road rage    )
that it will be quite relaxing.


Hi Elinor- Happy New Year  

Hi Ali-  

Beachy- Wil be thinking about you tomorrow hunni  

Kate- Been taking the boys back hun , hope you're ok?  

Evening to everyone else, I will speak tomorrow .

PS, Miranda- When's the chat night hun? 

PPS- I haven't taken my decs down yet as decided to leave it til the 6th for good luck  

G'night lovlies


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello girlies

Not going to say too much, back from my lovely lunch at my friends, they really can cook and obviously love their food as it was gorgeous, lamb with some amazing potatoes with onions and balsamic, veg and then followed by home made sticky toffee pudding!! All made by the man of the house - OMG he couldn't have chosen a pudding I wanted more!! So I have really gone out with a bang - tomorrow heralds a new dawn, a new dawn of small portions and misery   

Back at work tomorrow - feel like staying up all night just to get the last drop of holiday out!!!!!!!!!

Beachy - honey thinking of you and sending you huge amounts of strength   

Becka - no need to elaborate here the girls are doing stirling work helping you, but no you do not have to feel bad about how you feel, you are doing brilliantly, it is not even a week since your disappointing news, I say that if you feel a situation is not great for you then avoid it until you are ready.

Pix - well done for your wonderful super wife duties today, you are doing brilliantly honey xxxx

Anne - thank you honey for the CD - that will be really helpful for my next tx  

Hiya Kate, Swinz, Elinor, Donkey, Ali and all the other gorgeous girlies x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I HOPE so Miranda! My boobs are very sore as well - dunno! I don't want to get to excited, I'm sure you know the feeling.


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I do - those are the exact symtoms I had! You may as well start testing... aversion therapy I tells ya!

Ally - that food sound delicious! God, I love lamb.  

Right - chat night! Shall we have a vote? Obviously people have their fave TV programmes, and regular nights out/hobbies, so might I suggest Wednesday nights from 8pm? Then that's a start and people can tell me if they can't do that and we can change it.

Me, I never go out - ever. Haven't gone out for years! Well, I have a bit since Robert - I feel more like meeting up with colleagues after work when i haven't actually done the work bit!

So any night's good for me.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Im ok for wednesdays mir   actually im abit like you, going out? someone will need to explain that one to me  

Ally i love sticky toffee pudding too, but everywhere i find it theres always bloody sultanas in there! Blleeeeuugghhhh them and currants make me want to chuck.  

Pixie -     my fingers are crossed for you petal   

Anne - im in pj's too hunny, and will also be watching bb after   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- of course I'm on the wine...it's  a day with a y in it... 

Ally- hope work goes ok for you x

Anne- you must be shattered with all that driving around..

Kate- I'm looking forward to being able to sit in my nightwear now that all of guests have gone..


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Kate - what sort of wierdo's would mess with a sticky toffee pudding in that way   they should only have dates in (mind you how do you feel about dates??)

Beachy - thanks hon - enjoy the wine x

Pix - those symptoms are sounding rather promising - heres hoping and praying for you sis  

Off to make a fishfinger sandwich......


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I remember my parents alays had this weird little chap over for dinner who NEVER LEFT. My mum would actually get into her nightwear and sit there, but he still didn't budge!

Right - that's one vote for Weds nights!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beachy - dh's friend has just arrived from over the road, im sat here in me shorty little pj's   No way am i putting anything else on tho im comfy now.   Just enjoying a lager shandy as im on the wagon from wednesday in readiness for next tx, whenever that will be prob feb/march time.

Ally - errmmmm not too sure, i like fig biscuits    Enjoy ur fishfinger sandwich hunny.  Im gonna have a huge piece of pavlova shortly

Mir   some people can never take a hint can they hunny


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Ally   missed your post   Yummy meal    

Miranda Wednesday 8pm suits me hun. 

Oh great!!! I'd made a comment on one of my Turkish friend's pic- who knows about my 2ww- on ** saying "what a beautiful mother" and she just wrote a comment saying "which one of us?" I obviously deleted the post straight away but hopefully nobody has seen it!!! ARRRGGGG!!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Miranda PM me your home address and I will send you an amazing hand cream.


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

I am a weeny bit drunk, but that's not why I have to say - I love you girls!!! You are all lovely, and hilarious, and just seem to say ALL the right things - how do you do it?!! (I already knew all of the above about my dear Al of course, but never dreamt being on FF could be such comforting fun!! I did have to take notes before posting my last reply, so may have to do the same again, but will freestyle for a while and see how I do (feel free to point out my drunken mistakes!) and before you all think I am an irresponsible drunkard can I just say that I have finished the wine and will not be opening anymore till the w/e, unless I go out this week, which is v v unlikely (have also been hermit for months - think I forgot how to have a conversation with anyone apart from Al until FF). 
Did everyone note I have gym kit packed and at the ready? Not sure I am though, ha ha! Have packed oversize T to cover up jelly belly and am ready to give death stares to gym boss if she is sarky with me about non attendance!! 
Kate - you made me laugh with freezer break down story. Obviously v sad about meltdown, but glad you haven't lost too many provisions. Enjoy those puds!! Al will be v jealous as she got NO PUDS at her MIL's over xmas can you Adam and Eve it??!!!!  
Anne - you rest up - you have a big week ahead and we are all crossing everything for you. So lovely you and Al are meeting up.
Pix - hang on in there - am almost holding breath for your good news.
When are we all going to meet up for a masseev PR partay?! 
I am on for the chat night 8pm Wed Miranda. It used to be my get drunk with the girls night, but that was many moons ago! All soaps can be taped!! 
Didn't get to watch Corrie and still haven't eaten as DH had me locked in kitchen discussing width of archatraving (spelling?) and where the bin's gonna go. Was losing the will to live!!! then knocked his beer all over the newly varnished worktop - too much sauvignon perhaps? God, I am painting a terrible picture. Tell them I'm not that bad Al!!
Think he's been sneaking a look at my posts too, as he asked what 'DH' meant. Oooops! It's the only abbreviation I know. Please can someone give me a crash course?!
Thanks again for all the lovliness. 
Als my sweet - hope I'm not cramping your style/embarassing you with sister style dad dancing/ranting! 
OK I really should stop typing now. 
For a bit.
Oh I hate work - why do we have to do it?!! I know - mortgage, bills, etc etc
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG....stop talking about food!!!!!!!!!!  And wine!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I am about to eat my right arm off!!    

Kate - your freezer sounds deliciously stocked!    and walnut whips......i always get them in M&S when they do a large box for £1.99!  

Ally - your lunch at your friends sounds divine  

Pixie - you try not to get too excited? I'm almost beside myself here reading about your symptoms!!!        to your friend.  

Mir - Wednesday at 8pm works for me  

Beach - will be thinking of you and DH tomorrow  

Anne - hope you get a great nights sleep and wake feeling on top of the world and ready to return to work    Can you remember what wearing proper clothes feels like?  

Becks - totally understand about your friend and how you feel about meeting her baby - completely normal and natural.  But reading it and comparing it to situations i have experienced I can see a couple of "positives" to point out (probably not the right word so i apologise).  Firstly, do you think she didn't tell you she was planning to have a baby cos she wanted to be there purely for you and not make it about her? Might it also be that through her supporting you it made her think about her own situation and make the decision to try and get pregnant incase it took a while/there were any issues for her/her partner?  Also, by her asking you by text it gives you the opportunity to respond to her in your own time rather than ring you and put you on the spot or worse still, just turn up.  I think she may be trying to be sensitive by asking you by text and not wanting to not ask you as that may be worse?  Does that make sense.  I hope that i am not being too insensitive  

Hi to everyone else.

Off to watch the end of my DVD.  xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening all

Ali you’re very brave doing detox.  I can’t.  Nor can I diet.  However even though I love food I’m fairly sensible, most of the time and I always cook from fresh so I’m quite healthy.  My Wagamamma meal was delicious!!

Elinor, stims are going well thanks, started the orgalutron today as well…another jab  

Swinz, good luck at the open evening 

Becka, I’m no expert but I think you can do IUI from month to month, a friend did.  IVF I don’t know, I’ve never felt ready to do it again quickly but I think they say 3 months.
I’m doing courgettes and toms this year too!!  

As for your dilemma I totally understand.  If she’s that good a friend can you explain, perhaps meet her for coffee without baby and meet baby when you’re ready?  My very good friend had a baby a few weeks ago and when I saw her it was a bit strained.  However there was someone else there who I didn’t know and I think we would have had a good talk and a cry if she wasn’t there.  

Pixie – things are sounding promising  

Kate after all that meat I don’t think you’ll ever poo again  

Miranda this time I want to take the 2ww off from school although I’m happy to do stuff at home.  My Mum and outlaw step mum have both begged me to rest more this time as I didn’t before and I’ve never made it to test date without bleeding.

Ally Mmmm sticky toffee pudding – I had that at my wedding and fish and chips.  It was a really posh venue and everyone was really surprised but it was so tasty. 

Becka hope you don't have too bad a hangover   

 To everyone else
Love donkey xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Becks - you are fine - unless you start cossack dancing  

A xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Becks - my DH thought it stood for dickhead!  

I wondered why he seemed so cross about me using FF...

Donks - have you been on progesterone support? Aspirin? 

Right - that's it, decision made. ladies and gent - I'd like to cordially invite you all to the chat room at 8pm on Wednesday night. Grab your wine, beer, party poppers and extra wide flares and I'll see you there!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Great Mir - thanks for organising that!  Your up late tonight and still making sense     (your words, not mine!!)

Ally - is there a story there?  

Becks - have you collapsed?   or are you still discussing architrave  

With my last post about your friend, I read and back and it might sound liek I missed the point.  I think what I mean to say, sort of, kind of, in a roundabout way....was that your friend seems quite sensitive and I think you could be honest with her and explain how you are feeling.  I am just comparing it to my SIL who I wish could be more like that.  She never failed to tell everyone that my niece and nephew were both conceived first attempt and repeatedly asked me when i was going to have a baby! Now things are very strained cos I withdraw and couldn't go round anymore.  they took great umbridge at that as what else could I possibly have in my life that was more important than prevent me from wanting to visit them and their children all the time (by formal arrangement and appointment to ensure their strict routine was not disrupted) - you get the picture!! And I know I sound all bitter cos I am a bit where SIL is concerned.  Sorry.  they have now moved to Oz for a few years but still cause trouble for me - very long and boring story.  

I'll stop venting my spleen!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Mir - see you then - you had best all remind me though or I will be sitting around wondering where everyone is!!! I may be a little late as I have yoga until 8pm then got to eat etc....

Ali - yep there is a bit of a story there  

Becka - just got your texts - phone on silent - you okay honey pie? 

Beachy -  

Pixie -  

And a massive good luck to all of us who are back to work today   May the force be with us!

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all!

Been awake since the illagal hour of 4.27am  
Think I knew I had to get up and just couldn't get back to sleep after I went to the loo.
Don't feel tired actually so I am in trainign now for my crack of dawn visits to London!!

Ally- lamb is my fave, that meal sounded lovely hun  

Becks- You make me laugh   

Mir- 8pm on Wednesday- it's a date hun  

Pix- I really am keeping everything crossed for you - praying that sore boobs are the start of something wonderful  

beachy-  

Kate- back at work lady?  

Ali- It was a very alien experience actually putting on going out clothes this morning yes    

Laura- Hi hun  

   Tracey, Nix, Nikk12008 , Bobbi, Angel, LJ, Lainey, Popsi, bugle, Ophelia, heather, Purple, NikkiW, JenniG, Donkey

Ps, We have          

Anne
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hello.

i'll see if i can make wed but last time i couldn't use the chat room for some reason... any ideas?


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good morning all!

Chat room idea sounds fab. Only problem is that I use my work laptop which doesn't allow me to download whatever it is you need for the chat room. Will see if I can nick DH's computer that evening. I'll be there with some sparkling grape juice! 



Miranda7 said:


> Becks - my DH thought it stood for dickhead!
> 
> I wondered why he seemed so cross about me using FF...


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Laura, 3 newborns and you still make time for FF. 
How do you do it?   

How are the cuties?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

they are being a bit naughty! they have been cuddled 24/7 over the weekend by in laws and now won't be put down.  so we are all on the sofa at the moment having a giant cuddle but i really need to put them own and get on with bits!  

thnk i must need to down load something too.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and my opinion on the new thread ..  I think it can be easy to get carried away waffling about baby stuff and so the new thread will be good for that. Although I will of course contnue to tell you girls how the bubs are doing just I won't be waffling on about typesof formula etc.  Exactly the same thing happened on the barts thread and some girls got really upset as some of the girls on there were all preg together and the thread ended up mainly about beng preg, buggies and posting pics of the nursery etc.  Although it didn't upset me it did some of the others and to be honest I felt a bit left out and as if I had nothing to contribute hence  ddn't post there anymore.

I really hope I've not upset anyone with baby talk, I like to think I have always been sensitive but if I ever upset you girls then please just tell me, I'm sure you would know its not intentional.

Anyway thats my 2 pennies worth!  

Right they are all snoozing now so I am going to attempt a snooze myself before they wake!

xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

aah, bless! Is your DH and in laws at home too? 

I think you need the flash player. You may well already have it on your computer. Click on chat and check if it allows you to access the chat room.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- You are lovely and sweet for saying that - I can honestly say I dont think  you could upset anyone if you tried- you are too lovely  
I love hearing about the little ones x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura give them a cuddle from me


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - Oh I bet I could upset someone if I tried! Ask Tim!  

Angel - Yeah think I tried before and it would't let me... i'll try to download t later.  I'm home alone today, which is nce as lots of people here at the weekend.

Beach - You'll have to come give them a cuddle yourself soon. 

X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura...Ok. apart from Tim then


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning ladies,

How is everyone doing? Glad to be back at work?? 
I’ve had my first nightmare this morning after queuing up for 20 mins I was told I couldn’t get my seasonal ticket cos the system was overloaded! Later on, on the train of course I got asked for a ticket. It took me a while to convince the beatch I wasn’t a fare dodger!  

Anne: I woke up exactly at the same time as you did hun. We both must have been very excited to be going back to work – NOT! 

Laura/superwoman: Oh you are so sweet, of course you didn’t upset anyone hun.   I personally would love to hear how chiplets are doing, tell us all about them.

Ally & Becka: How are you today my lovely sisters?  

 Angel, Beach

Lots of love everyone.

Pixie 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I have managed to fotget one of my passwords for our main suppleir website and when Ilogged the call they said I have to wait 48 hours to  get a new one .... I don't think so ....logged a complaint about the stupid   that told me that    

haha- Don't you just love overloaded systems    

How are you feeling?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I’m good hun – thanks. How about you? 

DH and I didn’t go to in laws house for dinner yesterday cos they both had cold and were concerned to give it to us (mainly to me I think – I reckon MIL suspects something cos she knew I was going to Turkey for a possible tx) and guess what, there are 3 people in the office coughing their lungs out and one of them is sitting right opposite me!! No escape from the flu then


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Bloody buggering beatches - how dare they all  

Z - I don't want to be negative hon but I wouldnt ski whilst stimming - you really are supposed to take it easy and the gym is not really recommended so not sure skiing would be, I know you said beginner skiing but it is really tiring and takes a lot out of you - just my opinion but better to be safe than sorry when so much is at stake. 

With regards helping follicles grow:

Drink loads of water (2-3 litres a day!!)
Keep tum warm with a wheatbag or hot water bottle.
Lots of rest/ lots of sleep
Increase protein intake


Hiya Pix - good luck with avoiding the dreaded lurgy!! 

Anne - you go girl!! 

Laura - hello superwoman!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Z - I think a good walk outside would be great but skiing maybe too much x Wheatbags are a bag filled with grain that you can heat in the microwave and use as a heat pad on your tummy (not too hot though).

The main reason they advise against too much exercise is that there is a very small risk that as your ovaries are enlarged that they may twist if you were to fall etc which would not be a good thing, I think this is a VERY small risk and much more of a problem for those who get hundreds of eggs but definately not a risk worth taking.

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Zuri,

Sorry I must have missed your post. I'm with Ally on skiing hun. Skiing is one of the hardest sports to do especially for beginners. I ski every year during Xmas and didn't do it this year cos of tx.  There is also the danger of falling if you are a beginner.

In addition to what Ally said re growing follies you can also do femoral massage (Natasha on this thread had told me about it while I was having my tx) - basically you push down on the femoral artery at top of leg/groin crease for 10-15 secs and then release - it helps pump all the blood to the uterus - here is a link to show how to do the massage

http://www.acubalance.ca/files/Femoral%20Massage.pdf

Good luck!

Hello Ally 

P xxx

/links


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Pix and Anne, sorry your first day back to work have begun like this. Hey, it can only get better right? Treat yourselves to a nice lunch. 9th is a big day for both of you (see I do keep track of you even though I don't post often).   thats its a very lucky day for both. Pixie, could you possibly work from home?

Zuri - Ally is right about the exercise. In addition I was also told that any exercise that raises your body temperature too much is not good while going through tx. Also I know everyone responds differently but stimming used to completely take it out of me. At the end of the day I was exhausted without any exercise. Wheatbags are on sale in Bodyshop if you don't already have one. 

Ally - how are you today? 

Its stopped snowing here and the sun's come out. Still bloody freezing though!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Buggaring beatch all sorted and password reset!!!!!
bloody jobsworths- hate em.

Z- Stay away from those skis hun

Pix- Tell them to wear a mask  
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Angel  
Yep, getting excited now hun
Should I be doing anything special to help me this week girls?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri: Sorry hun I didn’t mean to undermine your skiing skills. I guess I am a bit bitter cos I couldn’t ski this year and trying to stop everyone else doing it too.  

Angel: Hello hun. Thanks for your positive thoughts. I doubt my silly bosses will let me work from home for no reason. I am thinking of doing the test on Saturday instead of Friday now - I'll see.

xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Angel!

Zuri - yep I am with Pixie - I haven't been for years and no chance as all money spent on treatment - so I just want to stop you having fun too  

Anne - glad you sorted the buggering beatch jobsworth out!!

Pix - I am going to check out that femoral massage too!! 

Does anyone know if Natasha is okay - have been thinking about her hope all okay x

A xxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne, I'm sure you are doing all the right things already. My consultant said that everything in moderation is fine, the only thing that he recommends all women to stop completely is smoking, drugs and partying all night. Also, my GP recommended I take prenatal multivitamins with the right amount of folic acid.

Just make sure you get plenty of rest. Will you start stimming on Saturday then? 

Pix - you are brave putting off the test by a day. have you bought the HPTs already?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel- Damn, I will have to put my crack pipe down now and be home from my crazy nights out before 3.am


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne you pipped me to the post - I guess I shouldn't have had that coke and 4 pills on saturday night!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- I think I willhave to wait till AF, the nurses said - that should be about 15th Jan


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, so you'll stop your crazy all nighters and crack. What about the smoking, eh?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- Not on a down reg protocol hun- I have been on the Pill for nearly 6 weeks then straight to stimms
Its an antagonist protocol

Angel- I am actually a very clean living lady really   
I just need to sort out getting more fruit and veg now- am taking vits etc and have stopped coffee/diet coke/alcohol so we'll see eh!
x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Angel: These girls are bad aren’t day hun! The only white I take is milk   No I haven’t bought any HPT’s yet. Is first response the best one to get? The doc told me to get a blood test rather than doing an HPT but if I decide to do the test on Saturday it will be hard to find somewhere to do a blood test  

Ally: Give that massage a go hun but get someone professional to show you the exact location of the artery.

xxxxxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Pix, actually when my consultant said that even I replied with something cheeky just like these girls. But he did not see the funny side and gave me a stern look  . Then got a telling off by DH. 

There are some private clinics that do blood tests on Saturday. If you live in London, can PM you the details.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Angel why that is all the consultants are po-faced? Do they lose their sense of humour during their studies or do they get given lessons how not to smile to the patients?? 

Thanks for the offer hun but I don’t live in London, I just work in London. 

xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Yes im back at work today so unfortunatley no personals till tonight   Had snow here overnight as is bloody freezing.

Errm i have a little confession to make  i just cannot seem to give up the ****. On the menthol now and really cut down and i've tried to give up so many times its unture.  Am allergic to the patches so am gonna try the chewing gum and lozenges this time.  Apart from that dont really drink and the only drugs are paracetamol 

Hi anne, laura, pixie, beachy, miranda, ally becka, ali, bobbi, zuri, fishy, tracey, steph, angel, and everyone else 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Erm by the way I didnt have coke and pills on saturday night!! I am more of a herbal tea girl these days (mind you those mojitos were nice when we met up last!!).

Kate - I really sympathise on the giving up thing - if it is any encouragement/ comfort Steph and I both said that we thought it was going to be the hardest thing ever (both being pretty heavy smokers) and then something just clicked and we did it (I gave up on 1st Feb 2008 so almost a year for me). I am not going to lecture as I know that is the last thing  you need (I was lectured so so much by DH and it just made me smoke more), but you can do it and it would probably help a lot if you did, we will all support you too!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx ally  im going to try again from this weekend.  Even remembered to take the dhea q10 and selenium this morning!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Kate - well done - so there you go - you are getting sorted. One step at a time eh   Anyway I don't think trying to give up smoking on 1st Jan is that good, too much pressure, I quietly did it later that month, with not too many prying eyes, that way if I failed it would be easier to handle which in turn took a lot of the pressure off me! Also I guess being told I was going into the menopause scared the sh!t out of me so that helped focus my mind!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG what happened! I leave you alone for a couple of days and come back to a new thread and 17 pages in!!

How is everyone? Kate, Ally are you both feeling better now?

Cant believe it has been snowing this morning - was out at 6am this morning to meet first client and was so happy that i could say that i thought it was too dangerous to go running outside   

Something exciting happened on NYE - I ovulated!!! Yay!!! Seriously I got so excited! I could feel twinges so thought i'd do an OPK and it was v v vivid the second line - think this is the first month i've ovulated since last tx in october so I was chuffed anyhow! Of course then immediately dragged DH for some  , then again 12 hours later, then again...didnt tell him about the ovulation till afterwards as otherwise he feels like there is pressure on him (errr helllooo         )

Anyway then thought maybe not such a good idea as on the Humira but chances are almost none anyhow so cant hurt can it! plus DH thinks hes in luck    

Anne i'm deffo up for meeting on fri - i'm only working in the am so free from whenever really just let me know what the plan is (also got your mess about that other girl with the NKCs - would be keen to have her details if shes ok with that)

Welcome Becky!

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all

Kate- I can't comment on the smoking hun as have never done it but Ally seems to have got it sussed and I'm sure you will be ok hun
xxxxx

Ally-  

Nat- yay, you're back  
Well done on the ovu lady, you never know- this month could be a natural pg for you.
Ok- Friday - brilliant, really glad you're coming. I should be fin at Lister about 5ish so I think if we say 5.15/5.30 at a place called Oriel- next to Sloan Sq Tube- how's that for you?
xx
Will PM you details now- she is fine with that- already checked with her


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - yep i know the place, will be there! I'll pm you my mobiley no in case there's a prob. you'll be the lady in a leisurewear number and with the worlds smallest feet right


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I will indeed be that lady!!!
yep, pm mobs- I will too
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Woo hoo Natasha is back.  
I was going to text you this afternoon to see if you were OK. Me thinking “poor girl she must be still in bed feeling unwell but it turns you were in bed but not alone.   – Well done on that second line honey. Let’s hope for a natural pregnancy. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am sooooooooo excited about meeting you girls on Friday    
DH is gonna have to brush up on his shoes/clothes and makeup chat


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome back Natasha - was worried about you too - in your last post you were feeling like a loser not a winner (winner takes it all  ) but looks like you and your ovaries have bounced back and are winners once again!! Look forward to meeting you on Friday.

Anne - poor DH - we will try and be kind


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pix - how are you doing hunnybunny? going crazy yet? hope mary's boychild jesus christ (it works better if you sing it like i did while i was typing it) is tucking himself in  

hiya ally - nope am back in the winners seat..proper winner me   

anne - have him watch SATC, that should help him out a bit


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah set him some SATC homework (will be a good excuse for you to watch it back to back between now and friday!!) 

Natasha - well done you - I am trying to be a winner too!! Started the year with AF only a month after last so that will keep me happy for a while   Didnt ovulate but hey small steps......

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls- would you believe he actually likes SATC!!!
He even came to pics to see it with me and bought me the DVD which we watched a few weeks ago again
xxx

"long time ago in Bethlehem, so da holy bible said........"


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

ally - we are all winners here!! for true success you must truly fail! think i've definitley done that fairly spectacularly    have decided anyway that i'm going to be pregnant this year and thats that  

anne - ah bless him, christ (oops sorry pix, musnt take your embies name in vain) you wouldnt catch my DH doing that - i had to go see it on my own!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Loving your positive attitude Nat xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

lets see if my clients this eve are loving it too     

right am off, might be back later depending on if i can get DH along to ashtanga yoga tonight or not (he's less than enthusiastic  )


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tash - good to see u back hunny - love ur    thinking can u pass a bit over here please  

Anne - never seen satc hunny  only just bought the gavin and stacey dvd  

Hi pixie - how u feeling? 

Be back later girlies, nearly hometime at last 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Natasha - I'm good hun thanks. Sore boobs and all that praying for a miracle here   Kate will tell me off for not being positive now   She believes in me more than I believe in myself   Not that I don't want to be positive, I'm just too scared to be disappointed that's all. 
By the way, girls will you stop rubbing it in about your meeting on Friday   or I might just    just kidding - I'm just jealous.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix hun- I have a feeling you will be there too......
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

And if you are not there then I will meet you for a celebratory drink on Monday


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

You might be right hun   but even if I did I don't finish until 6pm and it will take me a good half an hour to get to Sloane Square. I wouldn't want to make you wait as you have a long journey back home.
Will you be travelling up and down the country during your stimms? You are more than welcome to stay at mine. I live about an hour away from London as well but still closer I guess? Let me know xxx

Ally: I wouldn't let you go with a drink to celebrate hun, I would buy you a dinner and take you for a shopping as well with that joy


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello!

Am jealous of your meet up    I want to go out to play too!  Not due back in London til mid Jan though so I can't  

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

We could have a lot of fun planning what we will do to celebrate our BFP's!!! I am going to buy myself something really special but not sure what that is yet..... probably a Agent Provocateur maternity bra or something   - never been that good at being totally frivolous!! 

Nix - you had better tell us when you are coming so that we can make damned sure we organise something


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- hun, We aren't meeting till 5.30 anyway so there is no way we will be finished chatting by 6.30- and I would be happy to wait for u really but that's just if you want to come /feel up to etc. 
We don't have the boys this weekend so in no rush at all to get home.
As for scans etc I will prob have em early morning hun but thank you for the offer.

Nix- Ah hun, would have been lovely to meet up- how are you?
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

There is NO way we will be finished chatting at 6.30!!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Christ Almighty (no pun intended) how much have you lot talked 

Purple - how was the baby/puppy sitting at the weekend  OMG watched the empty arms vid 

Angel - what;s your plan for 2009 hun 

Anne - sending you lots of  vibes for friday  Have Sky+ PS i love you, was gonna watch today, but couldn't even watch I am legend last night without  and feeling sick with emotion, what a wreck 

Paul - congrats hun  THanks for the lovely words, enjoy your girls 

Pix - hope you're doing ok hun, these 2WW are the hardest ever, i didn't want to test either, but as the day crept closer i wanted it out of the way, we all have  vibes about you   to your friend on **.

Beachy -  for today 

Tracey - have you stil got the nits hun 

Ally - glad you made a decision hun, will be thinking of you throughout  Already hooked on BB too hun, loving Verne 

Mir - cornish pasty  Defo up for chat night, that's usually DH's footy training night, so i'll be home alone and not get moaned at for ignoring him on FF 

Donkey - hope your scan goes well 

Becka - two sports bras, that was me, decided to start with walking and then go onto running once the boobs are ready  Most clinics advise 3 months between cycles, so we could be having t/x again together hun  You can IUI consequitive months. Hope your friend come round and realises your predicament. I can cope with babies during t/x and when they are 6 months plus, but i also find babies hard to cope with when t/x has gone bad or i'm at my lowest  I also find that i feel happy for the ladies on FF that have babies, but find those that get PG easily in my life grate on me massively, including a friend with a 6 month old that has just announced her 2nd is due on her 1st's first birthday, she only had sex unprotected the once and she can't even cope with one baby, isn't a natural at all 

Laura - result, MIL at a hotel and cooking you tea - do you think mine will take a hint before long and leave us be 

Dakota - i agree with the other girls, this is a special thread that bonds due to circumstances and we feel that people like Mir, Nikki and Laura help us to realise that our dream is possible, they are also our rocks during t/x and very knowledgable with what we are going through  i also agree that they need their own thread for their own uses though, as they must feel themselves checking their posts so as not to offend. Hopefully everyone will be happy with this solution, as long as we don't lose our girlies 

Kate - i think our chat room snacks should be carrot sticks and celery from now on though 

Nix - hello my lovely, how was your xmas 

Anne, Pixie - must have been something going on at 4.30 this morning, i was up too 

Zuri - i agree with the others, i was told no aerobic exercise due to the chance of your ovaries twisting, take it easy hun  Brazil nuts and pineapple are worth a shot too 

Natasha - well done on the ovulation and making the most of DH not knowing, we can be so cunning sometimes 

DH is now practically over his man flu, but i've now got his lurgy , supposed to go back to work today but didn't get up til 12.15, feeling poo 

Diet started today, have to get this stone off again  Sit-ups must start soon, i hate this jelly belly 

HAPPY NEW YEARS GIRLIES


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Chick, you want some help with frivolous purchases, look no further....!

Should be back approx middle of next week. Not entirely sure when AF is likely to turn up but I need to be there for day one so aiming to get there a couple of days early for day 1 bloods and yet another immune assay.  If I remember rightly then what happens is a mid cycle scan, then ovulation predictors and then a prog test after the surge.  FET takes place when they're happy with the prog levels. If the hormone levels come back a bit squiffy, they might ask me to delay until I've had another course of humira.  But I think it's more likely that they'll just give me mega dose steroids and carry on with FET anyway. However, if the prog levels are off, then they'll postpone the FET.

Yet another huge list of uncertainties leaving me unsure when I should book the eurostar. Do I come and stay for the full 3 weeks or so? Or do a day return for the day 1 bloods and then come back for the scan onwards?  And I've just remembered I need to call the clinic to make sure they've got all the right permission forms signed for the FET as it would be just my luck to get there on the day on my jack and then have them tell me that DH needs to be there to sign something before we can go ahead.  

Frankly I'm tired of the whole thing now and just want to get the FET out of the way. The follow-up showed that although despite my 2 previous doc's opinions there is actually nothing wrong with egg quality, my body still for some f'ed up reason refuses to support a pregnancy regardless of the quality of the embryos tfr'd.  So I don't think it's going to work but I have to do it to get closure. And then, I suppose, we'll move on to adoption.  I don't feel like I can do that until the IVF door has been slammed in my face and dead-bolted for the final time.

Can you tell I'm in the angry and bitter post failure stage at the moment?  Sorry if this brings anyone else down but that's how I feel right now. Maybe it'll change as FET gets closer but I have gone into every attempt so far with a fairly confident, "there's no reason why it shouldn't work, and in fact it probably will work this time so let's keep smiling and stay positive" attitude. Well apparently there is a very good reason why it shouldn't work or it would have done by now, and PMA doesn't make a blind bit of difference so why bother with it?

Sorry for the me post. I hate the NY especially when there's been no improvement whatsoever in the status quo.  I think I need some sunshine or anti depressants or something.  So probably just as well I can't make it I'm just as likely to get drunk and bawl as to be good company right now.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - hun, we know where you're at and you're damned allowed to be   Just keep that positive head on for another month and see how it goes, it's a scary thought 'what if it doesn't happen again', i've been down that road so many times this xmas, i was a mess NYE, we always said we'd only try the once more, so what happens then   I tend to look to the future too much and this question frightens the  out of me!

We're here hun


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I tried to send you an award Nix, but your inbox was full! Have you cleared it yet? That was yesterday, BTW.

Will they give you Clexane, prednislone, etc? Do you take baby aspirin?

God though - frosties! It'll be so much easier doing FET I reckon.

Was it Tasha who wanted to go skiing? I'm going to go against all the sensible advice here and say go for it - it's not the 2WW, for God's sake! I personally swam and swam and walked and walked - and I do both hard! I think actually, the release will give you such wonderful feelings that it will fill your body with positivity and send blood rushing to where it's needed.
If people couldn't do any of these things while making eggs IF would be even more widespread than it is and frankly, I do believe that feeling chipper is one of the best things you can achieve during tx.

Er... what did everyone else say again? Sigh. My brain is a collander. I'll post and then come back later!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fish- Nice to hear from you hun, I'm sorry that NYE was sh!t for you
Thanks for your wishes for Friday, I am starting to get nervous now - just 4 sleeps to go  
 

Nix- I feel angry hun at times and I haven't been through anywhere near as much sh!te as you (and many others here)
I hope that 2009 gets you your little angel  
ps, I will have a drink for you on Fri, and you would have had many shoulders to cry on if you had needed us  

Ally- I can't imagine what we will find to     about hun   
xx

Mir- I am just about to sit down with DH (dick Head      ) and fill in these consent forms for the Lister - I am bemused  

xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Well i have been a  ery good girl today and not cheated on my diet once..........yet 

Nix -  ohhhhh hunny   you have every right to be   off, angry, upset, depressed and every other emotion you are feeling. I hope with all my heart that its ur time this time  

Mir - it wasnt even 7oclock hunny   Must be catching up with you.   Cant wait till wednesday, i'll bring the diet yogurts and the diet lemonade  

Anne - fingers crossed for you for friday, enjoy the meet up with the girlies, i have filled in the consent forms and apart from a little fib (weight ) they're all set to go.  

Pixie - still have this positive feeling for you and its not going anywhere  

Fishy - nice to have you back hunny bun, we have missed you.      Yes it is scary to say thats enough isnt it?  From now on my motto is never say never i think   Very strange cos i was also awake at 4.30am what is going on?  

Hi to laura, purple, bobbi, ally, becka, ali27, steph, tracey, natasha, donkey, zuri, angel and eveyone else.

Bit of advice please if poss girls?  Its my nieces first birthday on friday so party will prob be on saturday.  Now im a bit like fish at the mo, where i can cope with babies from about 6 months and toddlers are no problem.  However i have a very nervy feeling that dh's   friend and his wife will be there on saturday and will be bringing their 3 week old little boy with them.

How can i possibly prepare myself for this happening.  I cant possibly get out of party, and dont really want to i love my nieces to bits and love seeing them both, but i have got this horrible feeling that when they come in everyone will be staring at me and gauging my reaction to a newborn.  And what if they want me to hold him?  And i get all tearful, and everyones embarrased or even worse trys to hug me or tell me it'll be ok?  Oh god im having a panic attack just thinking about it, im not always this nuerotic   Well any advice greatly appreciated.  I think if i can cover every scenario in my head then whatever happens it will be ok, does that make sense or am i rambling like a mad woman?  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate - i can see where you are coming from, maybe you should ask whether they are coming, you can then take the worry out of it and then get your head around them being there   I've ducked out of parties for exactly this reason, but being your niece that's not an option, it's grin and bear it other than that and keep to the other side of the room, could you cope with this


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- I agree that it's a worry if the teeeny baby is there - I too have been in 2 situations like that in the last 2 months
The only advice I can give is do whatever feels right to you at the time hun- you will do yourself no good at all worrying about it before the time.
In my case it was my nephews 1oth birthday and my bros best friend was there with 2 month old baby and to be honest I pretty much avoided it as I was sitting the other end of the table at the meal.
It came to it where I thought "right, I'm gonna have to go and chat to Steve & San now ( I have known Steve since I was 12!), so I went over and of course looked at the baby and before you know it, Sandra said "do you want a munch" and pretty much put him in my arms.......I dealt with it, but only just I think.  They don't know about my IF.
The second time was a week later at a close friend who does know and she asked if I wanted a hold and just at that time Ruby strted to cry so I was saved...to be honest, I don't know if I would have held her as this was back in October and I was extremely down and depressed and hadn't properly had anyone to talk to as I hadn't joined PR thread at the time.
Don't worry hun, you must make sure you're ok before anyone else... if you don't feel upto it, just chat to other people and keep as much distance as you need to
Hope that helps


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Evening!!

Pixie, Anne, Kate, Fish - Totally freaked out - i woke at 4.30am this morning too!  Never do that, ever!  Very weird.  

Kate - Fish is right - check it out for sure if they will be there or not as you may be getting anxious about nothing.  If they are going to be there, could you ask your brother/sister for a specific role at the party like games organiser so that you are busy with the kids the whole time and you dont have to keep avoiding them on purpose.  

Anne - We need to get those forms filled out too.  Kate - you will find that the Lister are not adverse to deforestation going by the amount of paperwork they give you to complete.  You get more each time you go  

Nix - what a dilema.  And I am worrying about travelling to london from Southampton   3 weeks is a long time to stay here on your own.  Would H come over during that time?  Do you know people in London?  

Laura - sounds like things are going pretty smoothly down there    hope you got some sleep.

Detox is now over - decided that 4 days in long enough so off to see what treats i can gorge!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ali- that is freaky!!!! Fish did too...is this a good omen do we think?? 
Today I have had Special K for brekky, beans on toast for lunch the for tea fish, steamed rice and veg, just having a yoghurt now and have also had1  small  banana and 2 x satsumas.
Not too bad really
Well done on your  detox
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx girlies,

s-i-l has just txt me to say get together is sunday between 11 and 1, reading between the lines think it is something just very small for family, so should be ok fingers crossed.  Will get dh to speak to her on thursday tho just to make doubly sure 

OMG - is there an alarm call out somewhere for poor responders do you think?  All girls report to the lister in chelsea in order for the dildocam!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anne -   to it being an omen.  Good day of eating from you today    

Nix - by H I meant "head",    "dick" can stay behind in Paris!!!!   

Kate - Phewwey!!! what a relief


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate - that sounds more promising, hope you get the answer you want on thursday  

Ann - spookier still i had special K for brekkie and beans on toast for lunch  

Here's hoping we get a full night's sleep tonight  

Night, night


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls,
I am fffffff'd so need to have an early night.

Fishy- No way!!!!!!

here's to a good nights sleep ladies.

Sleep tight and don't let the DH's bite       

xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah bobbi - get those toes in some cozy slippers and socks   Night night all xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nite nite aly, anne and fishy   

Bobbi - my little tootsies have been freezing all day, im sat on sofa with me little blankie over them now 

Ali yes hun its a relief, just hope i can hold myself together on the day

Think im off to bed now girlies, im shattered too.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

OK I tried not to look this eve as so tired after terrible sleep last night and really really need to get to bed, but just a quickie!! Haven't even finished reading to the last page - there's so much to take in!! Loving it all, but if you naughty girls keep posting so much from work I will never keep up - how do you manage it - my boss is always creeping up on me!!! It wasn't SO bad today, although got stressed when boss asked me to do anything - basically it woke me up out of my stupor and reminded me I was there to work ha ha. Actually boss was really lovely when I told him IUI had failed - just as well, as he was horrid to me Xmas eve!

Als, sorry I missed you honey - let's speak tomorrow as off to bed the second I log out!!
Anne - you make me laugh too, all of you do. 
Miranda - LOVED your DH's version of DH - ha bloody ha!!
Pixie - hope you're not sending yourself mad with the 2WW hun. Yes, get that mask on pronto.
Ali - thanks for all the lovely advice and you didn't say anything wrong at all you sweety!! Haven't texted friend yet re: tiny babe, but will. I will send message saying I'd love to see them but can't for a little while. 
Kate - did you have a different pic on before - you not your pup? If it makes you feel better re the smokes, I had 1-1/2 this w/e, but will try not to again (am lucky to be a very take it or leave it smoker - haven't smoked for a month but after failure thought f**k it briefly). Al can inspire you.
Hi Fishface!
Hope I manage to join the chat OK on Wed. It'll be water for me as trying to diet this week!!! How's everyone else done on that front. Ali - still detoxing?!

For anyone I haven't mentioned please forgive me as I HAVE to go to bed and can't make notes tonight!!! 

NOW, HERE'S A SHORT STORY that may raise a smile even for poor Nix (if you can't say how you are feeling on here when can you A lot of you are so much further down the road than me, and I think you are amazing)

As part of the 'new me' January campaign, I duly set off to the gym this eve, but stopped en route in the downstairs disabled loo at work as felt a little 'uncomfortable' and not quite ready for sit ups. STOP READING NOW IF TOO MUCH INFO. Basically needed a pre gym poo (cannot believe I am writing this - never usually so graphic, but it's part of the story). Basically whilst on the loo somehow got my right hand tangled in the alarm cord (never noticed this before), and set the alarm off round the bulding. Can you imagine - I was frozen to spot, then feverishly started gathering bag, chucking posessions in, and (still not changed into gym kit), rushed outside loo to come face to face with boss waiting outside (and trying not to laugh I fear) - he asked me if I'd set the alarm off. It was obvious I had but I tried to play dumb, and kept the door firmly closed while he jumped up and down trying to shut the alarm off (it was high up above the door). Finally he managed it and we left building together - me with a face as red as Phil Mitchell's and him no doubt p***ing himself laughing. Now THAT'S a bad 1st day back at work!!! (still did 35 mns at gym after too)

Nighty night, sleep tight girlies XXXX p.s. think DH is getting jealous!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG Becka - that is horrific - I thought you were going to say he had to go into the smelly cubicle to turn off the alarm!!!!      Don't worry we love a poo story on here and I told everyone how we like to have a handy perfume atomiser for freshening up cubicles


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

evening - just a quickie as got to go to bed soon.

nix - sorry you're feeling so bummed out hun, its hard to get that PMA back i know, but come the time you'll get it back. there's nothing wrong with getting excited and getting hopes up, at the end of the day if it doesnt work youre going to be disappointed anyway, being positive and hopeful isnt going to change that or make you more gutted so try to enjoy the snatches of being hopeful that we get   

mira - wasnt me going on about skiing but funny you should say that as i have already booked 3 ski trips for next couple of months (love skiing me) and i agree with you, def not on the 2ww but any other time i'm gung ho! i spent most of last year not booking things or not planning things in case was on tx/pregnant and have decided that this year i musnt do that and must live my life too!... 3 ski trips may seem a little excessive but when i decide to do something..well thats the way it goes   

Pix - finished by 6.30 maybe 6.30am...god we're bad enough when we're on here let alone together    

kate - i feel a similar stress, have a v good friend of dh's 30th (thats what happens when you marry your toyboy  ) on thurs and 1 of the other couples who are sure to be there are expecting their baby in may - i'm not really sure i can cope with it so pretending i might have to work (even to DH) while i make up my mind.. 

evening ally and becky xxx

well i got dh to yoga!!! was bloody hysterical     he enjoyed it though which was a relief so no tantrums and he even said he'd go again next week! we'll see!

night night xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Becka - the picture is of me hun on a good day    No sweetie always been that picture.

    how embarrasing with the alarm, well done on the gym tho its more than i've managed tho i have been a good girl on the diet.  First day back at work is always the worst, and im in satday morning as well   Still neve mind eh with the way the country is at the moment suppose we're lucky to have a job.

Nite nite girls, eally going to bed this time.........i think

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

becky thats a good poo story - i have a great gym related one - i pooped myself on the treadmill once - really needed to go but thought i'd just push it a bit..misjudged that one


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ally1973 said:


> We could have a lot of fun planning what we will do to celebrate our BFP's!!! I am going to buy myself something really special but not sure what that is yet..... probably a Agent Provocateur maternity bra or something  - never been that good at being totally frivolous!!


I hope this works, i have never used the quote button before. I had decided I was going to buy myself a Mulberry handbag as a changing bag if I had gone to term.

Kate. I gave up smoking a few years ago after many failed attempts - I used a book called 'how to stop smoking and stay stopped' I can't remember who the author was but it wasn't Alan Carr - I read his book and wanted to ram it down his throat.

I am not back to work until tomorrow so haven't started my resolutions yet. I did manage to go on the wii fit for the first time in 48 days (it told me how long) but am now drinking the last drop of alcohol for 3 months and eating the last crisps. Oh, I am going to be a misery - no shopping, no eating nice things, no alcohol and no caffine. However, I will achieve my goal of not being asked when my baby is due next time I put my bikini on in May.

Pixie. I have absolutely everything crossed for you on Friday. You are very strong willed if you can wait until Saturday.   

Becks. I loved your gym story.

Natasha. Great news that you ovulated this month  for a natural miracle for you.

On the other people having babies front, I think it is natural not to want to see newborns, especially when the parents got pg really easily. Max's best friend's mother has just had a baby sister for him and I find that when I see them I can't bring myself to look properly at the baby. And I have much less of an excuse because at least I do have Max. I find it is her in particular, probably because she was pg when I was having tx and that it is the second baby for her that I want and it was a girl which I was convinced I would have. Bitter and twisted - too right!

I hope to be able to make the chat room, although I am starting a Pilates class on Wednesdays from 7-8pm so will be a bit late.

I look forward to seeing some of you on Friday.

Love to everyone.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Becka -   How embarassing.  Why is it that the one time you have a poo at work you get busted!!??  

Kate - you really must do something about those big yellow teeth of yours in your photo!!  

Natasha - your post has got me rolling around the floor - thats hilarious!!!!!!!!  Were you in the middle of a training session with clients?  

I was once making morning coffee for me and my then boyf and was wearing only my dressing gown.  Thought i needed to let out a bit of wind and ended up doing a little splat on the kitchen floor    Luckily it was lino!!!!  But I still told everyone, much to my boyf's embarrassment who told me I should keep things like that to myself!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tracey - yep its the association thing i think that makes it worse - this couple who are preggers announced they were preg in oct when i was on tx and we were all at a wedding and next morning at breakfast she'd had morning sickness and i'd been injecting myself with gonal-F..its almost kind of sick


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG - you gals and your poos!!!!!!!!!!!     

Night night all xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning girls

Back to work for me so just saying hello before I get ready.....


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just calling in quickly, sorry i have not posted much lately been really busy with christmas/adoption etc and yesterday my little fur baby (golden retriever)  had to have an operation on haemotoma in her ear, so now i am a nurse maid too been up all nigh with her bless... i do read every day and will promise to post more often

Anne.. good luck for your appointment hope you have a lovely meet xx

pixie good luck for testing

laura.. well done with having time to post on here your doing a marvelous job

ally, becks, kate, steph, tracy, lainey, natasha, and everyone else i think of you all xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

God you ladies can gab!!

Was giggling here though with the DH story and Becka your Poo story!!

Just a quickie as waiting on tech support from netherlands to sort out my work lotus notes!

My friend sent me the most lovely message!!! We are meeting soon. So thank you ladies for the advice

hugs to all


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thrilled to hear that purps


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

At work and really busy so just a quickie.

Hope eevryone is ok today?

I absolutely loved Beckas poo tale, it cracked me up    xx

Purp- Glad your friend sent a lovely msg xx

Ally-  

Pix- you ok hun?  

Hi- kate, Nat, Tracey, Nicki2008, NikiW, Nix, Bobbi, Anna, Angel, Lainey, Fishy

xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning chatty ladies…

How is everyone today?
I went to bed at 10.30 pm last night (never go to bed until 12am at the earliest) having woken up at 4.30am the previous night I felt rather tired. 
I always sleep on my front but it’s getting rather hard cos my boobs are so sore they are keeping me up all night!  
Obviously no sex for us for a bit and my doc said I shouldn’t even feel like having sex    Why is it that when you can’t do something you just want to do it more? It’s not like I am even into it, well I kind of was before all that BMS we had go through…Anyway DH was cuddling me up at this morning and I was getting rather turned on but trying to think other things to keep my off it and came up with the word “sandwiches” !!    WTF??  DH looked at me in complete disbelief and thought I was totally losing it and then we both burst into   

Becka: Your poo story is hilarious hun. I was just like you when I was a newbie here and found difficult to write about things like that but girls here are very open and I became one of those too and look at me now I’m writing about my sex life. 

Anne: Morning sweetie. 3 days to go for you.  

Ally: Hello my gorgeous sis, how are you today? How are you getting on with the pills?  

Natasha: 6.30 am??    Ermm I was kind of busy that night so will catch you girls up another time  

Purple: Happy to hear about your friend hun.  

LJ: Where are you lovely? You are being missed. Enough of   come and join us.

Donkey: How are you getting on with stimms hun? I hope you are growing lots of follies

Hello to Miranda, Beach, Kate, Fish, Nix, Tracey, Zuri and everyone else I’ve missed  

pixie xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning all! 
Glad you are all OK about the bumps and babies thread (and glad that you don't feel we have to leave!) You will all be on it soon anyway!   Lots of cycles kicking off soon 
Nix -   you must be feeling it hun. Its not easy. I so hope that your FET works. Sometimes with IVF you need 4 goes until you get one good one and make good eggs but if that doesn't work it seems like you've been having treatment for ages. If only each cycle was as good as your last one. What I mean is I know its a hard journey and its even harder to be contemplating enough is enough. Anyway those frosties are hopefully your son and daughter!   
Pix - sore boobs sound hopeful  not long now
Hope you all have a good time when you meet up - sounds fun!  
Love to all
NicksW


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- is that a ham sandwich or a victoria sandwich?           
god I am hopeful for you I really am
When you testing then hun? xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Pix!!

So excited for you! thinking you will be moving to the bumps and babes thread soon!!!

But all you bumps and babes must stay here.... Sorry did that sound needy       No but really just another ambition now isn't it? To join you ladies over there  

Hopefully this time next year we'll all be over there

Hello to everyone else!!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne I am losing it really aren’t I? Not that I was totally well to start with! I think I’ll test on Saturday hun a) I want to see you girls b) it’s easier cos whatever the result is I have a weekend to recover. I’m just trying to find out if there is a clinic near where I live will do a blood test and give me the result on the same day…That’s my mission at the moment. 

Thanks Purps!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am with you on the weekend thing hun to be honest and I am SO EXCITED that you're coming on Friday I really am.
Like I said we will be there for a while hun and I would have waited anyway.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just quickly - Ah Pix - so so lovely that you are going to be there too sweetheart xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally it will be lovely to see you again hun


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG - seems as though I have been away for ages!!

I am going to try personals but I know I'll never cover everyone!

Ally -  hello there! Glad you are going for another round of IVF! Don't forget to keep trying naturally though! I didn't know you lived so close to Sam - how wonderful!

Pixie - PUPO lady! You are very good to wait until Saturday!! My sister was like that - did nothing except go to the clinic for a blood test on the given date! The signs seem really good!   

Beach - hope you are ok. Your due date must have been rough. 

Miranda - I love Robert's new pic! 

Tracey - I must admit I was laudhing over your nits story 

Donkey - glad stimming is going ok 

Jennig and Paul - many congratulations on Caitlin's birth - fabulous news! 

Becka - lovely to see you here. You've no pic - are you as gorgeous as our Ally??

Bobbi - I gather your boiler broke! Ours too!! Luckily, go someone out before we had to go to the gym to wash! We were, however, confined to the room with the fan heater in for 24 hours! 

Kate - giving up smoking is really hard and I think it is so individual as to what works. DP gave up last year (late March) and patches helped him through the initial stages. He said the best thing was that I didn't smoke (never have) and that I never nagged him about it so that when he gave up I just carried on as normal and wasn't saying "it's so good you have given up" and reminding him what he was missing! Good luck - you just have to find what works for you! 

Natasha - pleased ovulation was detected and acted upon! 

Nix - sorry you are feeling low. I don't blame you. Apart from the heartache of a failed cycle, you have been through a lot of beating yourself up over egg quality which now turns out not to be a problem at all. That has to make you feel bitter. Sometimes, you just have to wait to feel btter. I wish I could add something more profound! 

Zuri - I agree that skiing is best avoided; it may make no difference but you may as well do all you can!

Elinor - hi there! 

Fishy - hello! 

Purple - hello there! 

AnneG - not long for you now is it?  

Ali - hi to you sweetie! 

NicksW - hello! Can't believe Emily is 7 months already. I can't wait until Kate's Emily gets a bit bigger!

Just wanted to add my thoughts on the babies and bumps thread for PRs. I think it's a great idea for the ladies with babies and bumps to have a place to go where they can feel totally free to talk about their babies and bumps without anxiety as to whether anyone might be upset. However, I would BEG those ladies not to isolate themselves to the new thread. It is really important that those still trying have some inspiration and it is also important to any newbies and lurkers who will probably not drop in on a babies and bumps thread. People NEED to see that a low AMH or high FSH result does not preclude IVF success or natural pregnancy. Doctors will tend to place too much emphasis on those results and ladies still trying need to get some balance. Here they can only find it if there is evidence of success so please stay pregnant ladies and mums!

Well - Oliver and Emily still don't do a great deal but they are fine. I think Kate is tired but very happy - my mum is up there helping out! If anyone is interested (and there is no obligation) I did this little slideshow&#8230;

http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j105/jennywheater/OliverEmilyChristmas/?action=view&current=051530db.pbw

This month was our first ttc month but the timing has been bad. The best days were when I was with my family and DP was with his. We both came home on O day so we got to do the deed that evening but it doesn't give us much chance! I am now 8 days post ovulation and although she is not due until Monday, I already have AF cramps so I think she is well on her way. Plus, my (.)(.) don't feel in any way bigger, tender or sore (since I improved my diet they never do even before AF so I would recognise this as a defintie sign if it happened) which I gather is a clue. I have started "charting" carefully to try and help us out and the temperature thing does seem to confirm that I ov when I thought I did. Temp went down to 36.09 2 days before o-day, was 36.11 the day before and 36.15 on o-day. The next day it was 36.78 and it has since climbed to 36.98 so I feel pretty happy I have ov'd ok this cycle even if our timing wasn't right! Next cycle should be better. I am off to the US on Friday for work and will get back on Monday 19th - this will cover AF and a few days beyond but I will be back in the UK for the crucial time! I can't help thinking back to the last time I was in the US for a business trip and came back to my hotel room after a tediously dull meeting to find a text from Kate saying she had her BFP - I think I went straight onto this thread to post the news!

/links


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ it’s so nice to have you back   Glad you’ve ovulated OK this month and that you will be back from the US for the crucial time for more  

Bobbi: Glad we keep you entertained hun  

Nicki: Sorry I missed you post. Thanks for your good wishes  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ- Welcome home   
Lots of luck for next cycle for you hun  

Hi Bobbi  

A question ladies.........  at my scan on Friday am I supposed to have follicles, what if I have none?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bobbi I am amazed at myself too. I am no better hun just   scared and trying to delay it as much as pos - as if it’s going to change the result?!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne, Friday is not going to be 2nd day of your cycle – am I right in thinking that? On my second day of cycle (baseline) the doc only saw one follie but didn’t tell me until afterwards cos didn’t want to upset me and as you know I’ve had 4 later on with the stimms. You will have follies hun don’t worry.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - honey I doubt they will check for follies, they will want your ovaries to be very 'quiet' after being on the pill ie no activity, they really just want to make sure (a) you are not already pregnant (I know!!) (b) you have no cysts or other problems. Do you start stims then at the end of next week?? xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Pix & Bob- yes Pix, thats right, I will still technically be on the pill (my last one) so AF will come a few days after I guess

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

How mad would that be Ally if I was Preggers??   
yep, that makes sense- I would say I would start stimms end next week yes

ps, if I DO ever get PG I am gonna have a field day in the shops to celebrate- and I will celebrate in London too- more shops!!!!!
Agent P- how cool would that b  
I think I will also get a nice pic done of my bump- you know, one of these black and white ones (tasteful of course)
xxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Anne - just to reassure you, when I went for my pill scan, they weren't looking for follicles as Ally said, but I could see I had NONE and Jalya admitted I was right but said 'that's what we're looking for'.  I think she was just trying to make me feel better !  Anyway I got pg so felt glad I hadn't got hung up on it

Good luck, hope you all have a great time at the meet up. I have a longstanding arrangement that night or I might have stuck my head round the door!

Pixie           

Nix if you're looking in today, wanted to say   and can well understand your B&T feelings but I bet once you get caught up in the FET you will recover your positivity and it may suit your body really well.  Despite what's happened so far, you are still right - there's no reason it shouldn't work, and if we can will it to happen, we will!  It's just impossible to have Christmas and new years in between and not get down about things but you will be fine and I for one have a really good feeling for you - something brilliant is going to come of that cycle one way or another

 greetings to everyone else !!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh ps thanks Ali and Natasha for the splat stories, I spat water all over my keyboard reading those but it was worth it


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Juicy- Ah, thanks for that x
It would have been nice to have said hello in person hun- I will have a large lemonade for you


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - just checking in, only been up an hour, blasted flu  

Becka - i'm so with you on the toilet story, i managed to set off a disabled alarm in a very prestigious hotel after a christmas party, thought it was a light switch and had hotel management on the phone and at the door at 3.30 in the morning, by boss often reminds me of this one, but at least i didn't have a smelly poo to disguise  

Natasha and Ali - escaping poo and splats 

Purple - good news about your friend hun, i hope she ends up being the friend you need at the moment  

Pixie - why is it women always want what they're told they can't have  

LJ - hi hun, glad to see you're still busy   the pics of oliver and emily are sooooo cute  

Miranda - the new pic of bobster is georgeous  

Right i'm off to vegitate on the sofa today, feel like crap and i'm going to have a me afternoon


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Just a quick hello to everyone this afternoon, been impossible to access t'internet at work till now, but i need my fix so have podged the fellas out the way.

Hope ur all having a good day, im enjoying all the splat and poo stories   Fishy hope you feel better soon hunny 

Be back laters

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Boy you lot talk so much sh1t!    

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix - been meaning to say... (and tried to pm you but you are so bloody popular your inbox was full!!)

My ex boyfriend and his new lady had probs with immunes, ended up at ARGC, did 2 fresh cycles and a couple of FET's, they had completely given up, they got pregnant with their last snowbaby.... 

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nix have you got any intellectual stories to tell us then hun   

Hi Kate   

Miranda: I've posted your handcream hun, hope it'll help heal your hands. 

Ahh one of my lovely journo friend has just emailed me to say she is preggers – I’m so happy for her but can't help and think it’s still a kick in the teeth though!

How come we are on page 23?? Is Dakota having a day off?  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- love talking sh!t and the occasional boll0x too     
Ally- Thats nice hun xxx

Hi Kate
xxx

Fish- feel better soon xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah that was nice wasn't it - shame he strung me along for so many years or I might be pregnant myself!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ahhh hun, but then was he the right man for you?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

No of course not   !! Only jesting!! 

xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Ally don't get me started


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

to all you lovely ladies!

You lot must be very busy today. Only filled about 2 pages so far, and most of that is about poo stories 



Pixie75 said:


> Nix have you got any intellectual stories to tell us then hun


Intellectual?  Is it even possible on tx to have an intellectual convo? 

Fish - hope you feel better soon.

LJ - lovely piccies of Oliver and Emily.

Be back laters.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just realised Lil Hen is back!!!!!!!!!!! Yay yipee hurray - we missed you honey pie!! 

Pix - pregnant friend? Arghhh -  but could be you too on Fri/ Saturday     

Hiya Angel


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ally thanks for the story. I need this to work first time though cos I ain't doing this no more. So many times I've seen stories of others who it's worked for and I always thought I'd be one of em but not so much now. I used to be 80%-20% it's gonna work, now I'm the opposite I'm afraid.



Pixie75 said:


> Nix have you got any intellectual stories to tell us then hun


Yeah I'm really constipated....    

Thanks girls for putting a smile on my miserable mug today, I must like talking sh1t, that's the only explanation!

And Pix, I think Dakota's given up in disgust at our complete inability to talk sense on this board!

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Nixf01 said:


> And Pix, I think Dakota's given up in disgust at our complete inability to talk sense on this board!


And our inability to stop posting oneliners...


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ally1973 said:


> Just realised Lil Hen is back!!!!!!!!!!! Yay yipee hurray - we missed you honey pie!!
> 
> Hiya Angel


Ally, had to read that first line a number of timesn then realised you meant LJ? 



Nixf01 said:


> Yeah I'm really constipated....


Constipation is the starting point that will eventually lead to even more poo stories. You're right though about Dakota giving up on us.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nix    

Sorry Dakota   but my post has 2 lines    - I'm so going to the boot aren't I!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Has anyone not taken their tress down yet and have left em till tonight to do?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

No but I just had a poo.  This thread is a great laxative....


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll second that - quite a mammoth one too


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I have normally had at least 4 poos by now but not even one single tiny rabbit poo as yet today- bet it comes on the way home as I'm driving


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nix stop it!!    

OMG people in my office think I’m a nutcase for laughing at my work emails   

oh I so love you girls


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well since we are talking about poos – mine no where to be seen!   I ate a whole package of prunes this morning and drunk 2 bottles of water on top but still nothing! I don’t want to keep taking laxative syrup and mess up my system. Do you know anything else I can do which would help with my bowel movement?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix - have you tried de caf coffee, it always makes me go    Im on my second today, think i just had my af poo tho   the   is due tomoz or is it thursday?

Anne - my tree and decs came down last friday  i had had enough. 

Hi fish, nix, angel, ally, becka, ali27 and everyone

Nearly hometime


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- How about pineapple juice?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate: I haven’t been touching coffee for a looooong time but decaf should be fine, I’ll give it a go.

Anne: Does pineapple juice help? I know it has selenium and helps with implantation and stuff but didn’t know it helped with poos, will try now -there is a café just around the corner which does pineapple juice so I’ll go and get some. 

Thanks girls . xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pix - i don't know whether you're supposed to have pineapple juice once on the 2WW, i know you can't have fresh pineapple as it can bring on contractions, anyone else know?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

actually Pix, don't have any cos I don't 100% know
Fishy may be right
sorry hun
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

oh really? I'd better not then just in case. Thanks Fish.
Anne don't worry hun.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pineapple juice on 2ww is fine as long as not from concentrate hunny


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Kate - couldn't remember the full story


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Should we rename this PR thread Poo Ravers?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Good idea Angel


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

What about pineapple ravers?  Pineapple juice is fine, it's the enzyme in fresh pineapple that you would need to be concerned about and I seem to remember that you'd need to eat about 7 whole pineapples before this enzyme (bromelain) could cause any problems. From concentrate juice is ok if you can't get pure juice, it's just not as nice and has obviously been processed and mucked about with more. So pure unadulterated is best but the other stuff won't do you any harm

xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Pixie - Andrews (the indigestion stuff) is brilliant, works for me every time.  And no senna in it 
two heaped spoons !!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Heads up, will be locking thread shortly


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie - have you been lovey?  

OK girls, im just gonna run a bath and while im running that bath im gonna have half an hour on.........................the treadmill    I've been promising myself i would start and now is as good as time as any, well might be 10mins dont want to start off too fast and i am quite out of shape


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks girls.
Juicy will try Andrews - thanks.

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171128.0


----------

